# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Depressed with hair loss, so I killed an entire extra large pizza and 3 cokes.

## FlightTL

:Frown: 


I hope no one gets as depressed as me with hair loss...

And I hope no one gets addicted to food or pizza like me either...

----------


## BigThinker

> I hope no one gets as depressed as me with hair loss...
> 
> And I hope no one gets addicted to food or pizza like me either...


 Exemplifies what not to do in response to any source of stress in our lives.  Hair loss blows, but throwing other facets of your physical appearance down the tube is just silly.  Hair loss should motivate you to get lean, mean and sharp-dressed, bro!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I don't think there's even one person on the face of this miserable planet who's as depressed or as greatly affected by hair loss as I am. I've been a prisoner of this hell (hair loss) for the past 20 years. It had completely taken over my life before it (the hair loss) even started. I'm not dead, but that's all I can say to describe my living. I'm just completely invisible. Just had my SIXTH HT last December and now I'm thinning again in the very same area that has had SIX HTs. There's NO way I can describe how I feel now. I'm seriously thinking about going homeless. There's just no way and no point of continuing the struggle. F**K life.

----------


## clandestine

> Exemplifies what not to do in response to any source of stress in our lives.  Hair loss blows, but throwing other facets of your physical appearance down the tube is just silly.  Hair loss should motivate you to get lean, mean and sharp-dressed, bro!


 Accurate.

I don't very much like myself (in regards to my physical appearance now), but that hasn't stopped me from going to the gym 4 times a week for 4 months and putting on 25lbs.

Priorities in face of adversity.

----------


## BigThinker

> Accurate.
> 
> I don't very much like myself (in regards to my physical appearance now), but that hasn't stopped me from going to the gym 4 times a week for 4 months and putting on 25lbs.
> 
> Priorities in face of adversity.


 It's the only thing to do.  Our lives are one instance; we get one shot.  Make the best of it.

----------


## Vic12

> I don't think there's even one person on the face of this miserable planet who's as depressed or as greatly affected by hair loss as I am. I've been a prisoner of this hell (hair loss) for the past 20 years. It had completely taken over my life before it (the hair loss) even started. I'm not dead, but that's all I can say to describe my living. I'm just completely invisible. Just had my SIXTH HT last December and now I'm thinning again in the very same area that has had SIX HTs. There's NO way I can describe how I feel now. I'm seriously thinking about going homeless. There's just no way and no point of continuing the struggle. F**K life.


 If it bothers you so much, why don't you just invest in a very high quality hair system? At least fake it till you make it.

My last resort, if Fin doesn't work and I progress past this NW2, or even a NW3, is to "fake it till I make it". 

I would forget the HTs, invest in a hair system, land a beautiful girl, and then 1 year down the line or so pretend to go crazy and shave my head and tell her I like it like this better because I feel "free".

----------


## gc83uk

have you considered just buzzing your hair down? You don't have to shave it with a blade, just buzzing it to a 0 or 1 is very liberating.

If you think it can't be much worse, then what is there to lose by trying it?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Do you have a weight problem?  Nothing wrong with splurging every now and then.  Don't give yourself too much grief about it.  Don't make it a habit though, especially if you are fat.  Being bald blows, but being bald and fat = game over.

----------


## BigThinker

> Do you have a weight problem?  Nothing wrong with splurging every now and then.  Don't give yourself too much grief about it.  Don't make it a habit though, especially if you are fat.  *Being bald blows, but being bald and fat = game over.*


 So true.  Being fat = game over.  Period.  I see jacked, sharp-dressed bald dudes pull honeys in at 30+.  I never see some fat slob pulling honeys.  You _can_ be physically attractive if you're bald (except me, because I have the most ridiculous head shape ever).  You just have to align other factors.

----------


## drybone

> I hope no one gets as depressed as me with hair loss...
> 
> And I hope no one gets addicted to food or pizza like me either...


 Geez. You got so depressed you ate a whole pizza and three cokes? 

I dont need an excuse to eat a whole pizza and three cokes. :Big Grin:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Exemplifies what not to do in response to any source of stress in our lives.  Hair loss blows, but throwing other facets of your physical appearance down the tube is just silly.  Hair loss should motivate you to get lean, mean and sharp-dressed, bro!


 Ive been guilty of this.

Actually, I am negecting gym right now due to HL - scared i might accelerate it/.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Don't let that fear keep you from working out.  I never worked out until after I was already losing hair.  It did not accelerate at all after getting in shape.  Just treat your hair loss and get back in the gym.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Don't let that fear keep you from working out.  I never worked out until after I was already losing hair.  It did not accelerate at all after getting in shape.  Just treat your hair loss and get back in the gym.


 The trouble is often I go in and think 'what's the point if you get into shape but are bald - face wise you will be unattractive'

I see so many guys in the gym who are buff , but due to hairloss ugly.

Hard to motivate oneself.

I just wish we didnt have this god damn. Curse

----------


## BigThinker

> The trouble is often I go in and think 'what's the point if you get into shape but are bald - face wise you will be unattractive'
> 
> I see so many guys in the gym who are buff , but due to hairloss ugly.
> 
> Hard to motivate oneself.
> 
> I just wish we didnt have this god damn. Curse


 What's the point of living with that attitude?  ****, I hate balding too, but if you are so easily de-motivated, you would most certainly be de-motivated because of your nose shape, height, skin tone, acne, etc, etc, etc, etc. in place of balding (if it wasn't an issue).

I legit just don't understand what the point of wasting away because of one physical characteristic is.  I'm about to sound like Tracy C., but, the issue is deeper than hair.

And, again, obviously hair loss troubles me -- I'm here aren't I?  It troubles me in a motivating way.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> What's the point of living with that attitude?  ****, I hate balding too, but if you are so easily de-motivated, you would most certainly be de-motivated because of your nose shape, height, skin tone, acne, etc, etc, etc, etc. in place of balding (if it wasn't an issue).
> 
> I legit just don't understand what the point of wasting away because of one physical characteristic is.  I'm about to sound like Tracy C., but, the issue is deeper than hair.
> 
> And, again, obviously hair loss troubles me -- I'm here aren't I?  It troubles me in a motivating way.


 Nothing bothers me more then hairloss.

I grew up with hair - losing it is like losing apart of my identity.

Imagine if a hot girl lost her hair - how would she feel? 
Why should it be any different for guys?

Only because a lot of men lose hair, does not make it OK.

----------


## greatjob!

> Actually, I am negecting gym right now due to HL - scared i might accelerate it/.


 


> I just wish we didnt have this god damn. Curse


 You don't "have this god damn. Curse."




> Nothing bothers me more then hairloss.
> 
> I grew up with hair - losing it is like losing apart of my identity.
> 
> Imagine if a hot girl lost her hair - how would she feel? 
> Why should it be any different for guys?
> 
> Only because a lot of men lose hair, does not make it OK.


 Dude are you smoking crack!?! You have a perfect head of hair, and the fact that you are even making comments like the ones above indicate that you have much greater problems than hairloss. It is insulting to listen to you complain about hairloss when you have a great head of hair.

----------


## Thinning87

Try swimming laps guys, it's very liberating for the mind also. Gets you tired fast, especially if you go early in the day, and grows shoulders and chest very well. It's a great work out and doesn't damage joints like going to the gym might. And if you can manage to do a sauna afterwards it's the best!

----------


## Thinning87

> I don't think there's even one person on the face of this miserable planet who's as depressed or as greatly affected by hair loss as I am. I've been a prisoner of this hell (hair loss) for the past 20 years. It had completely taken over my life before it (the hair loss) even started. I'm not dead, but that's all I can say to describe my living. I'm just completely invisible. Just had my SIXTH HT last December and now I'm thinning again in the very same area that has had SIX HTs. There's NO way I can describe how I feel now. I'm seriously thinking about going homeless. There's just no way and no point of continuing the struggle. F**K life.


 Bro have you ever tried shaving it down to a one or zero? It can't be that bad.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You don't "have this god damn. Curse."
> 
> 
> 
> Dude are you smoking crack!?! You have a perfect head of hair, and the fact that you are even making comments like the ones above indicate that you have much greater problems than hairloss. It is insulting to listen to you complain about hairloss when you have a great head of hair.


 I am receeding! I also have a lot of bad hair days due to my widows peak as my hair doesn't frame my face properly.

Whose to say I won't eventually lose it all?

----------


## fred970

Am I the worst case on this forum? being NW5 at 23?

In my position, I've got to let you know it is not as bad as people with a  NW2 think it is.

Yeah you're bald, you feel less than, sometimes you think you're not pleasing to the eye, but most of the time it's all in your head anyway. Before crying about becoming bald, wait to actually experience it, then decide if it's really the end of the world. It's not.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Am I the worst case on this forum? being NW5 at 23?
> 
> In my position, I've got to let you know it is not as bad as people with a  NW2 think it is.
> 
> Yeah you're bald, you feel less than, sometimes you think you're not pleasing to the eye, but most of the time it's all in your head anyway. Before crying about becoming bald, wait to actually experience it, then decide if it's really the end of the world. It's not.


 I'd rather not experience it.

It's something you know is bad before experiencing....like being fat.

----------


## fred970

No you don't. I've spend a few months in psychiatry because of hair loss. I thought becoming bald would make me look disgusting etc.

Now that I'm bald, it's not as crippling as I thought. Have you ever been bald? Have you ever been fat?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No you don't. I've spend a few months in psychiatry because of hair loss. I thought becoming bald would make me look disgusting etc.
> 
> Now that I'm bald, it's not as crippling as I thought. Have you ever been bald? Have you ever been fat?


 Once I shaved my head. It looked terrible.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Once I shaved my head. It looked terrible.


 So went to the hair dressers, the lady was like "your hair is so thick". She then cut my fringe, and my hairline is a bit exposed  :Mad:

----------


## greatjob!

> So went to the hair dressers, the lady was like "your hair is so thick". She then cut my fringe, and my hairline is a bit exposed


 Will you please stop posting! Someone just told you "your hair is so thick". You post comments about how you were out and your friends were making fun of bald people and it ruined your night because you are scared you will be that bald guy. Well until you know what it's like to actually be that bald guy, please stop all of the over dramatic bitching about something you are not even currently experiencing.

I'm tired of logging on here and seeing NW 1/2 cry about hairloss, you don't have a f*cking clue what hairloss is, please GTFO!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> will you please stop posting! Someone just told you "your hair is so thick". You post comments about how you were out and your friends were making fun of bald people and it ruined your night because you are scared you will be that bald guy. Well until you know what it's like to actually be that bald guy, please stop all of the over dramatic bitching about something you are not even currently experiencing.
> 
> I'm tired of logging on here and seeing nw 1/2 cry about hairloss, you don't have a f*cking clue what hairloss is, please gtfo!


 i need a hug

----------


## greatjob!

> Am I the worst case on this forum? being NW5 at 23?
> 
> In my position, I've got to let you know it is not as bad as people with a  NW2 think it is.
> 
> Yeah you're bald, you feel less than, sometimes you think you're not pleasing to the eye, but most of the time it's all in your head anyway. Before crying about becoming bald, wait to actually experience it, then decide if it's really the end of the world. It's not.


 No I was a very diffused NW 6 by age 21

----------


## greatjob!

> i need a hug


 You need a kick in balls

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> you need a kick in balls


 *cries* 


 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

I'm fairness to yeahyeahyeah he knows his hair, he knows he's losing it - he just happens to still have more than most here. Won't be like that for long, and he knows it - he naturally wants to prolong keeping what he has.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> i'm fairness to yeahyeahyeah he knows his hair, he knows he's losing it - he just happens to still have more than most here. Won't be like that for long, and he knows it - he naturally wants to prolong keeping what he has.


 this

----------


## sausage

Sweet, enjoy yourself. Pizza and coke mmmmm, we all gotta enjoy ourselves. If you wanna do it that way go ahead.

At the moment my diet pretty much consists of chicken, fruit and eggs. Not a very enjoyable diet but I am getting henched up before I get SMP.

Could either be on my way on a very bad decline if SMP doesn't work out or onto a new life.

I am being positive, I am going to have the look of a head of buzzed hair and be toned and henched, big shoulders is my main aim, with reasonable sized arms, toned stomach, think I just need 2-3 months of training to be where I want to.

By the end of the year I hope to be a new man and 2014 is going to be a good year!!!

----------


## greatjob!

> I'm fairness to yeahyeahyeah he knows his hair, he knows he's losing it - he just happens to still have more than most here. Won't be like that for long, and he knows it - he naturally wants to prolong keeping what he has.


 Have you seen his pictures? He has more hair than I did when I was 8 years old. His hair is amazing, but if you didn't know that and just went off his posts you would think he was an emo NW 6. If I had his hair I wouldn't even know forums like this exist, let alone cry about my life being ruined by hairloss.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Have you seen his pictures? He has more hair than I did when I was 8 years old. His hair is amazing, but if you didn't know that and just went off his posts you would think he was an emo NW 6. If I had his hair I wouldn't even know forums like this exist, let alone cry about my life being ruined by hairloss.


 **** this shit.



temple points going.



Do you know how bad it is when they go, they frame your face.

----------


## fred970

This is you? You're trolling us right? You don't even have male pattern baldness, you have nothing at all!

----------


## sausage

WTF yeahyeahyeah, don't you come on here daily. Your hairy like Chubacka.

U have no problems. go out and get some ladies.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> WTF yeahyeahyeah, don't you come on here daily. Your hairy like Chubacka.
> 
> U have no problems. go out and get some ladies.


 receedng temple peeks.

And V SHAPE HAIRLINE

----------


## Cob984

seriously yeahyeahyeah iv supported you before but this is a ****ing joke, all you have is a little recessed temples and you are ****ing moaning?
you are getting irritating for people with real thinning

you have racked up 1500 posts with some recessed temples,
you have real real problems

----------


## greatjob!

I've been trying to tell you guys, he has zero reason to be upset or be on this forum.

And if you look at his posts he is one of the members who cries the most about hair loss, he doesn't even know what having hair loss feels like, it's a joke

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> seriously yeahyeahyeah iv supported you before but this is a ****ing joke, all you have is a little recessed temples and you are ****ing moaning?
> you are getting irritating for people with real thinning
> 
> you have racked up 1500 posts with some recessed temples,
> you have real real problems


 

With a hairline like that?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I've been trying to tell you guys, he has zero reason to be upset or be on this forum.
> 
> And if you look at his posts he is one of the members who cries the most about hair loss, he doesn't even know what having hair loss feels like, it's a joke


 well my hair wasnt always like this - so I am suffering from hairloss :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Cob984

big whoop, v hairline with thick hair is a great look,
hair density is everything, no sane human being considers v shaped hairliine balding with that hair behind it, with your density hiding a hairline is real easy too

so please

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> big whoop, v hairline with thick hair is a great look,
> hair density is everything, no sane human being considers v shaped hairliine balding with that hair behind it, with your density hiding a hairline is real easy too
> 
> so please


 Well I need to maintain it, this is why I am pissed off by current treatments.

Hiding it wont make the problem go away.

**** I WANT TO CRY.

----------


## greatjob!

> **** I WANT TO CRY.


 You're unbelievable! Please just STFU already!

----------


## drybone

> **** this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> temple points going.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how bad it is when they go, they frame your face.


 Your hairline looks alright. I wouldnt be too concerned about it.

----------


## drybone

> Well I need to maintain it, this is why I am pissed off by current treatments.
> 
> Hiding it wont make the problem go away.
> 
> **** I WANT TO CRY.


 You think this is bad? Count yourself lucky. I know guys who are so strung out over their hair they actually grow their nose hair out and come it back over.

----------


## BigThinker

> With a hairline like that?


 Bro.  You have ****in' GREY HAIR and you're worried about being NW1.00000000000000001?

The **** is wrong with you, dude???  Get a real problem.  Jesus tapdancing Christ.

----------


## fred970

Don't make me post my NW5 picture again yeahyeahyeah. You have a f-ing full head of hair!

You have serious mental issues. Don't you see everyone tells you that you don't have any hair loss issue?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Bro.  You have ****in' GREY HAIR and you're worried about being NW1.00000000000000001?
> 
> The **** is wrong with you, dude???  Get a real problem.  Jesus tapdancing Christ.


 Grey hair is due to worrying about hairloss.

----------


## fred970

No, grey hair is determined by genetics.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No, grey hair is determined by genetics.


 my brother doesnt have any.

Do I have to be a NW4 with crown thinning to be taken seriously?

----------


## vanityhair

> My last resort, if Fin doesn't work and I progress past this NW2, or even a NW3, is to "fake it till I make it". 
> 
> I would forget the HTs, invest in a hair system, land a beautiful girl, and then 1 year down the line or so pretend to go crazy and shave my head and tell her I like it like this better because I feel "free".


 This is really the funniest thing I've read in while. "Pretend to go crazy" kills me every time.

Please yeahyeahyeah, don't spend another minute of your life worrying about your hair.

----------


## fred970

He's not your twin brother right? Stress doesn't have any influence on the pigmentation of your hair.

No, you have to suffer from actual hair loss to be taken seriously.

----------


## 25 going on 65

*yeahyeahyeah's concerns are 100% legit
*

He knows his own hair/face better than any of you. The fact is, you do not need to be NW4+ for MPB to take a real toll on your appearance. It depends on your headshape & facial features....I have minor recession but it definitely affects my appearance in a negative way. I style my hair to hide it because my face dimensions were made for NW1, period.

Some guys can go as far as NW3 and it still looks ok if they have the right features. Others can recede minimally and lose points because it just throws off their proportions
If hair loss has f*cked with your face it has f*cked with your face, it does not matter if you are NW2 or NW7


yeahyeahyeah.....have you considered wearing your hair longer? You can basically recreate your NW1 temples/hairline corners w/o being obvious, unless your hair texture is just all wrong for it

----------


## fred970

Come on! yeahyeahyeah clearly has body dysmorphic disorder.

If you showed his pictures to 1000 people asking them what's wrong with him, every single one of them wouldn't mention his hair.

This is worse than I thought. A lot of guys here need perspective. It does not matter if you are NW2 or 7? Tell me about it when you reach NW5.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> *yeahyeahyeah's concerns are 100&#37; legit
> *
> 
> He knows his own hair/face better than any of you. The fact is, you do not need to be NW4+ for MPB to take a real toll on your appearance. It depends on your headshape & facial features....I have minor recession but it definitely affects my appearance in a negative way. I style my hair to hide it because my face dimensions were made for NW1, period.
> 
> Some guys can go as far as NW3 and it still looks ok if they have the right features. Others can recede minimally and lose points because it just throws off their proportions
> If hair loss has f*cked with your face it has f*cked with your face, it does not matter if you are NW2 or NW7
> 
> 
> yeahyeahyeah.....have you considered wearing your hair longer? You can basically recreate your NW1 temples/hairline corners w/o being obvious, unless your hair texture is just all wrong for it


 I normally wear it longer , she cut it too short today.  :Embarrassment: 

To be honest,longer hair has never suited me. I am in a ****ed up predicament and considering HT surgery to straighten out my widows peak.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Come on! yeahyeahyeah clearly has body dysmorphic disorder.
> 
> If you showed his pictures to 1000 people asking them what's wrong with him, every single one of them wouldn't mention his hair.
> 
> This is worse than I thought. A lot of guys here need perspective. It does not matter if you are NW2 or 7? Tell me about it when you reach NW5.


 To be fair, some of us dont want to reach NW5

----------


## fred970

You won't reach NW5, you don't even have reached NW1,01.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You won't reach NW5, you don't even have reached NW1,01.


 If only you saw my hair before I stated losing, it was NW-1.

Most HT drs have diagnosed me as NW2

----------


## greatjob!

> Do I have to be a NW4 with crown thinning to be taken seriously?


 I'll break it down for you...

If you came on this forum as a NW 1/2 who wanted to stay up to date on future developments or ways to maintain the hair you have, that would be fine and no one would have a problem with you. However that is not what you have done. You have made 1500+ posts in a little over a year, most of which are highly emotional post claiming that baldness is terrible and is ruining your life. For people like me who's life has been severely impacted by baldness, and based on your perfect head of hair, I want to punch you in the face for your ridiculous comments.

Its like if you had a mild 1st degree burn on a small portion of your right thigh and you went onto a forum for severe burn victims and made 1500+ posts about how your mild burn was ruining your life. No one on that forum would take you seriously and they would all hate you.

To show you what it means to suffer from mpb I will detail my story for you. I started losing my hair right after puberty. I noticed it around 12 years old. When I graduated from high school I was a diffused NW 3. By the time I was 21 I was a very diffused NW 6. At 24 I had a strip transplant by a doctor who is very respected, I was very naive and he lied to me and told me that the small amount of grafts I received, a little over 800, would change my life and my baldness problems would be solved. I was put in a position were I looked ridiculous not shaving down, but I couldn't because of the scars, so I resorted to concealers for 4 years. It ruined my life, I lost the only girl I ever loved, began drinking heavily and contemplated suicide on a daily biases. Less than a year ago I had a transplant with Dr. Rahal of 3340 grafts and it has grown in great, but I still need more work to fill in the 2/3rds and be some what content with the way I look .

So please forgive me if I want to stab you when I see you post comments about how terrible mpb is when you have a perfect head of hair. Stop being a little bitch and acting like your life is ruined when you have zero problems with hairloss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'll break it down for you...
> 
> If you came on this forum as a NW 1/2 who wanted to stay up to date on future developments or ways to maintain the hair you have, that would be fine and no one would have a problem with you. However that is not what you have done. You have made 1500+ posts in a little over a year, most of which are highly emotional post claiming that baldness is terrible and is ruining your life. For people like me who's life has been severely impacted by baldness, and based on your perfect head of hair, I want to punch you in the face for your ridiculous comments.
> 
> Its like if you had a mild 1st degree burn on a small portion of your right thigh and you went onto a forum for severe burn victims and made 1500+ posts about how your mild burn was ruining your life. No one on that forum would take you seriously and they would all hate you.
> 
> To show you what it means to suffer from mpb I will detail my story for you. I started losing my hair right after puberty. I noticed it around 12 years old. When I graduated from high school I was a diffused NW 3. By the time I was 21 I was a very diffused NW 6. At 24 *I had a strip transplant by a doctor who is very respected*, I was very naive and he lied to me and told me that the small amount of grafts I received, a little over 800, would change my life and my baldness problems would be solved. I was put in a position were I looked ridiculous not shaving down, but I couldn't because of the scars, so I resorted to concealers for 4 years. It ruined my life, I lost the only girl I ever loved, began drinking heavily and contemplated suicide on a daily biases. Less than a year ago I had a transplant with Dr. Rahal of 3340 grafts and it has grown in great, but I still need more work to fill in the 2/3rds and be some what content with the way I look .
> 
> So please forgive me if I want to stab you when I see you post comments about how terrible mpb is when you have a perfect head of hair. Stop being a little bitch and acting like your life is ruined when you have zero problems with hairloss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 What respected Dr would do that?

TBH it sounds like 26 going to 65 doesnt have heavy hairloss either

----------


## greatjob!

> TBH it sounds like 26 going to 65 doesnt have heavy hairloss either


 I seriously don't have a problem with any low norwood who is here because they are losing their hair or are worried they might be losing their hair, the sooner you catch it the better off you are.

What I have a problem with is what a see coming from you all the time yeahyeahyeah, which is NW 1/2's coming on here and acting like their life is shit and completely ruined from hairloss. It's insulting to people who are actually greatly suffering from mpb. If you drop the emotional over the top bitching because you have great hair, I would have no problem with you.

----------


## fred970

I'll give you the highlights of my story yeahyeahyeah, so you can compare.

Heavy diffuse thinning at 17, depression, anxiety, panic attacks, 6 months in psychiatry, psychosis, NW5 by 22 years old even while using minoxidil, developed gynecomastia because of medication, had surgery for gynecomastia, have been publicly humiliated because of my baldness (a whole group of people singing "he has no hair"), two FUE scheduled in the next two year to hopefully restore only 3/4 of my NW5, hoping for new treatments so I can restore the rest someday.

Now I hope you understand why I would gladly join greatjob and give you a punch in the face too.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'll add my story yeahyeahyeah, so you can compare with you.
> 
> Heavy diffuse thinning at 17, depression, anxiety, panic attacks, 6 months in psychiatry, psychosis, NW5 by 22 years old even while using minoxidil, developed gynecomastia because of medication, had surgery for gynecomastia, have been publicly humiliated because of my baldness (a whole group of people singing "he has no hair"), two FUE scheduled in the next two year to hopefully restore only 3/4 of my NW5.
> 
> Now I hope you understand why I would gladly join greatjob and give you a punch in the face too.


 There is a pattern, you both started losing aggressive when you are were young. Are younger guys who lose hair likely to become NW4+ quicker?

----------


## FlightTL

Im 26 and a SUPER NORWOOD 7 SLICK BALD...


The only woman I ever loved, rejected me and dated some super hot norwood 0 tall guy and laughed at me and called me old....


Emotional suffering has been real for me...BIG TIME.....



-----
Also fyi, last night I killed 6 large slices of pizza, a soda, and an entire bag of chips.

----------


## greatjob!

> Also fyi, last night I killed 6 large slices of pizza, a soda, and an entire bag of chips.


 You should probably stop eating. You have to be bald, but you don't have to be fat...

----------


## mpb47

> I hope no one gets as depressed as me with hair loss...
> 
> And I hope no one gets addicted to food or pizza like me either...


 Be careful..eating junk food does bring temporary relief, but if you don't stop soon enough you will have bigger problems to deal with than your hair.

If you are going to overeat, eat stuff like no butter popcorn and salads..think I will have a salad right now..that is how I deal with it.

----------


## drybone

> Im 26 and a SUPER NORWOOD 7 SLICK BALD...
> 
> 
> The only woman I ever loved, rejected me and dated some super hot norwood 0 tall guy and laughed at me and called me old....
> 
> 
> Emotional suffering has been real for me...BIG TIME.....
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not bald but it wouldnt matter because I am hung really hard. I get a lot of sex, usually with married women of men who are losing their hair so I am covered either way.  :Smile:

----------


## greatjob!

> I am not bald but it wouldnt matter because I am hung really hard. I get a lot of sex, usually with married women of men who are losing their hair so I am covered either way.


 I'd rather be a NW 100 than a douche bag like you...

----------


## fred970

> I am not bald but it wouldnt matter because I am hung really hard. I get a lot of sex, usually with married women of men who are losing their hair so I am covered either way.


 Uh... what are you trying to say? Explain yourself.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I seriously don't have a problem with any low norwood who is here because they are losing their hair or are worried they might be losing their hair, the sooner you catch it the better off you are.
> 
> What I have a problem with is what a see coming from you all the time yeahyeahyeah, which is NW 1/2's coming on here and acting like their life is shit and completely ruined from hairloss. It's insulting to people who are actually greatly suffering from mpb. If you drop the emotional over the top bitching because you have great hair, I would have no problem with you.


 


So you telling be you didnt feel like shit like yeahyeahyeah when your hair started to fall out? or at least worry cause you knew what was to come?...cause he is a nw1/2 dont mean he shouldnt worry i know i did even though those worries are gone now they still came true...you lot seem to forget that you lot started the same or similar to him when you saw your first hairloss/thinning/patches and thought "oooh shit"...you dont have to be bald for it to effect you mentally...the fact his hair is "ok" now dont mean anything unless he is lying he is battling to keep his hair nw1/2 now.

----------


## drybone

> Uh... what are you trying to say? *Explain yourself*.


 I am going to go with.........no.  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> I am going to go with.........no.


 
You're an older guy.. On fin? It hasn't shrunk your tackle or affected your libido then obviously? How long have you been on it?

----------


## greatjob!

> So you telling be you didnt feel like shit like yeahyeahyeah when your hair started to fall out? or at least worry cause you knew what was to come?...cause he is a nw1/2 dont mean he shouldnt worry i know i did even though those worries are gone now they still came true...you lot seem to forget that you lot started the same or similar to him when you saw your first hairloss/thinning/patches and thought "oooh shit"...you dont have to be bald for it to effect you mentally...the fact his hair is "ok" now dont mean anything unless he is lying he is battling to keep his hair nw1/2 now.


 I'm not saying he shouldn't worry, I'm saying coming onto a men's hairloss forum and making 1500+ posts all of them complaining how his life is ruined and he is paralyzed with fear and he wants to cry is complete shit and he needs to STFU because he has perfect hair. Come on here and look for treatments, but don't tell me mpb is ruining your life if you have amazing hair.

And as far as how I felt when I started loosing my hair, I really don't remember because it was so long ago. I was in junior high school at about 12 years old when I started loosing my hair.

----------


## drybone

> You're an older guy.. On fin? It hasn't shrunk your tackle or affected your libido then obviously? How long have you been on it?


 When you are as large as I am , a little shrinkage inst a problem. In fact, many of the women I service have commented that its a little easier on them now. 

I have been on fin since Jan 30th, with a 1 month break just recently and am back on it now. I recommend a two week break now and then again but I just got too busy and forgot to renew it.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I'm not saying he shouldn't worry, I'm saying coming onto a men's hairloss forum and making 1500+ posts all of them complaining how his life is ruined and he is paralyzed with fear and he wants to cry is complete shit and he needs to STFU because he has perfect hair. Come on here and look for treatments, but don't tell me mpb is ruining your life if you have amazing hair.
> 
> And as far as how I felt when I started loosing my hair, I really don't remember because it was so long ago. I was in junior high school at about 12 years old when I started loosing my hair.


 

Again just cause he has "perfect" hair don't mean it is not bothering him as much as he says...sounds silly but when i first noticed my hairloss my hair looked "perfect" to others also...got the same response as yeahyeahyeah does here people saying it is fine etc...still didn't work cause i knew my hair was going to get worst which it did...i was in denial and said shit like im sure it wont get worse it will stay like this etc etc...i knew deep down i was lying but it helped at the time it messes you up...thankfully i got out of that horrible thinking but still my fears which i had back then were coming true slowly but i accepted it now im offically a egghead lol.

----------


## greatjob!

> Again just cause he has "perfect" hair don't mean it is not bothering him as much as he says...sounds silly but when i first noticed my hairloss my hair looked "perfect" to others also...got the same response as yeahyeahyeah does here people saying it is fine etc...still didn't work cause i knew my hair was going to get worst which it did...i was in denial and said shit like im sure it wont get worse it will stay like this etc etc...i knew deep down i was lying but it helped at the time it messes you up...thankfully i got out of that horrible thinking but still my fears which i had back then were coming true slowly but i accepted it now im offically a egghead lol.


 Just go back and look at yeahyeahyeah's post history and then tell me if the outlandish statements he makes on a daily basis about how bad hairloss effects his life is warranted considering what his hair looks like.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Just go back and look at yeahyeahyeah's post history and then tell me if the outlandish statements he makes on a daily basis about how bad hairloss effects his life is warranted considering what his hair looks like.


 I have always said I have been worried about it progressing worse. And my styling options are severly limited. I have a long face so having a sharp V just longates it further.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Again just cause he has "perfect" hair don't mean it is not bothering him as much as he says...sounds silly but when i first noticed my hairloss my hair looked "perfect" to others also...got the same response as yeahyeahyeah does here people saying it is fine etc...still didn't work cause i knew my hair was going to get worst which it did...i was in denial and said shit like im sure it wont get worse it will stay like this etc etc...i knew deep down i was lying but it helped at the time it messes you up...thankfully i got out of that horrible thinking but still my fears which i had back then were coming true slowly but i accepted it now im offically a egghead lol.


 How old are you?

And what was your hairloss pattern like?

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> How old are you?
> 
> And what was your hairloss pattern like?


 I'm 21 now (nearly 22) and i was 16 when i started to lose hair (nearly 17)...to begin with it was just thinning near the front (not the hairline) to others it looked "perfect" and they told me not to worry when i asked if i was losing hair...i knew better but i suppose i forgot about it (cause it didnt look bad)...but as time went on i started to recede and as more time went on the receding bits joined up with the thinning at the front to make a "island"...and from there the "island" just got thinner (still little hairs at the moment though) and so did the crown (even though there is still hair at the back for now)

----------


## greatjob!

> I have always said I have been worried about it progressing worse. And my styling options are severly limited. I have a long face so having a sharp V just longates it further.


 Do you even read what I'm saying? It's all good if you are worried about your hairloss progressing further and come here to keep up to date with treatments but that's not what most of your posts are. Most of your posts are you crying about how baldness is a curse and your life is ruined because of baldness and I will repeat it for the millionth time. There is no way baldness has ruined your life unless you are completely mental, because you have perfect hair!!!!

When I first saw you posting on here I could relate to all of the sad things you posted, because hairloss has been a bitch for me. However then you posted pictures of your perfect head of hair and I lost all respect for you and now all I want to do when I see you post crazy shit is kick your ass because you're completely ridiculous!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'm 21 now (nearly 22) and i was 16 when i started to lose hair (nearly 17)...to begin with it was just thinning near the front (not the hairline) to others it looked "perfect" and they told me not to worry when i asked if i was losing hair...i knew better but i suppose i forgot about it (cause it didnt look bad)...but as time went on i started to recede and as more time went on the receding bits joined up with the thinning at the front to make a "island"...and from there the "island" just got thinner (still little hairs at the moment though) and so did the crown (even though there is still hair at the back for now)


 Rough.

I am 28.

Did your hairline receed like mine?

----------


## ChrisM

> Do you even read what I'm saying? It's all good if you are worried about your hairloss progressing further and come here to keep up to date with treatments but that's not what most of your posts are. Most of your posts are you crying about how baldness is a curse and your life is ruined because of baldness and I will repeat it for the millionth time. There is no way baldness has ruined your life unless you are completely mental, because you have perfect hair!!!!
> 
> When I first saw you posting on here I could relate to all of the sad things you posted, because hairloss has been a bitch for me. However then you posted pictures of your perfect h.ead of hair and I lost all respect for you and now all I want to do when I see you post crazy shit is kick your ass because you're completely ridiculous!!


  He is and so was Highlander before him and Scorpion before both of them as he agreed with his( Highlander's) views time and again. Both suffer with varying degrees of BDD.. body dysmorphic disorder.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He is and so was Highlander before him and Scorpion before both of them as he agreed with his( Highlander's) views time and again. Both suffer with varying degrees of BDD.. body dysmorphic disorder.


 I have hairloss, this is a hairloss forum. What a stupid comment to make.

----------


## ChrisM

> I have hairloss, this is a hairloss forum. What a stupid comment to make.


 Yes this is a hair loss forum and you have shown photos of yourself with zero hair loss and yet you are on about suffering from the disease which is a sign of BDD and so that is a fair comment to make since your symptoms are of the psychological variety than that of any evidenced MPB. Highlander the person you rallied behind who attacked most of the people on this forum  had the same mental illness that you seem to be displaying today.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yes this is a hair loss forum and you have shown photos of yourself with zero hair loss and yet you are on about suffering from the disease which is a sign of BDD and so that is a fair comment to make since your symptoms are of the psychological variety than that of any evidenced MPB. Highlander the person you rallied behind who attacked most of the people on this forum  had the same mental illness that you seem to be displaying today.


 zero hairloss?

What photos have you been looking at- there is clear recession.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Im 26 and a SUPER NORWOOD 7 SLICK BALD...
> 
> 
> The only woman I ever loved, rejected me and dated some super hot norwood 0 tall guy and laughed at me and called me old....
> 
> 
> Emotional suffering has been real for me...BIG TIME.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that the same girl who gave blow jobs to 6 different guys but not you?  Yeah she sounds like a keeper.

As far as the pizza killing...Game over

----------


## drybone

> Yes this is a hair loss forum and you have shown photos of yourself with zero hair loss and yet you are on about suffering from the disease which is a sign of BDD and so that is a fair comment to make since your symptoms are of the psychological variety than that of any evidenced MPB. Highlander the person you rallied behind who attacked most of the people on this forum  had the same mental illness that you seem to be displaying today.


 Hey Chris. Havent heard from you in a while. Hope all is well. 

I just got a second procedure.  :Big Grin:  

Hopefully my last  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisM

> Hey Chris. Havent heard from you in a while. Hope all is well. 
> 
> I just got a second procedure.  
> 
> Hopefully my last


  Great job man! Good luck bro!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Woke up feeling depressed.
**** hairloss

----------


## clandestine

> Woke up feeling depressed.
> **** hairloss


 Screw you man, seriously.

I would just like to reiterate what greatjob! has said, because I agree wholeheartedly; you don't deserve the hair you have.

You don't cherish it. You whine. You cry. You don't listen.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Screw you man, seriously.
> 
> I would just like to reiterate what greatjob! has said, because I agree wholeheartedly; you don't deserve the hair you have.
> 
> You don't cherish it. You whine. You cry. You don't listen.


 Highlander was right we are all ****ed

----------


## greatjob!

> Woke up feeling depressed.
> **** hairloss


 At this point I sincerely hope you're trolling us, and either way I want to stab you in the neck with a knife!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

The dude is an obvious troll and the best move is to not waste any effort responding to his ridiculous posts.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> At this point I sincerely hope you're trolling us, and either way I want to stab you in the neck with a knife!


 http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...2&postcount=18

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Yeahyeahyeah trolling or not still don't mean anything...like i said before i worried like hell when i first started while my hair looked "perfect" to others...i dreaded the horseshoe look i worried people would mock me i was a mess while i still had what looked like "perfect" hair...i use to complain to others about it and kinda got the same responses like from you lot to yeahyeahyeah..."it's perfect" "nothing wrong with it" etc etc...it is a different type of worry we worried for what was to come we can see we not bald yet blah blah...so don't sit there saying you can't worry it is not right and this is coming from someone who can so called worry now cause my hairloss has got quite bad now.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yeahyeahyeah trolling or not still don't mean anything...like i said before i worried like hell when i first started while my hair looked "perfect" to others...i dreaded the horseshoe look i worried people would mock me i was a mess while i still had what looked like "perfect" hair...i use to complain to others about it and kinda got the same responses like from you lot to yeahyeahyeah..."it's perfect" "nothing wrong with it" etc etc...it is a different type of worry we worried for what was to come we can see we not bald yet blah blah...so don't sit there saying you can't worry it is not right and this is coming from someone who can so called worry now cause my hairloss has got quite bad now.


 Ive noticed with younger guys, if they receed, they are likely to become higher norwoods. By that, those in their teens. 

Seems to be that everyone here who is young and bald, first noticed signs of recession/thinning their teens.

And yes - people on here hate low NWs for some bizarre reason.

----------


## greatjob!

> And yes - people on here hate low NWs for some bizarre reason.


 No one here hates low norwoods, there are plenty on here who dont stir shit up. We hate people like you who continuously post that hairloss is ruining their life and they have a perfect head of hair. You have no clue how hairloss can ruin your life because your hair is perfect. You are an over emotional drama queen, you remind me of a chick!

Anyways talking to you is like screaming at a brick wall, you obviously are looking for something in life to be miserable about. I'm putting you on my ignore list so I don't have to listen to guy with a perfect head of hair cry about being bald.

----------


## greatjob!

> Yeahyeahyeah trolling or not still don't mean anything...like i said before i worried like hell when i first started while my hair looked "perfect" to others...i dreaded the horseshoe look i worried people would mock me i was a mess while i still had what looked like "perfect" hair...i use to complain to others about it and kinda got the same responses like from you lot to yeahyeahyeah..."it's perfect" "nothing wrong with it" etc etc...it is a different type of worry we worried for what was to come we can see we not bald yet blah blah...so don't sit there saying you can't worry it is not right and this is coming from someone who can so called worry now cause my hairloss has got quite bad now.


 I'm not saying he shouldn't worry, I'm just saying no person in there right mind would consider yeahyeahyeah's situation unbearable, in fact I would consider it ideal. But he makes post after post claiming his life is shit because of hairless, it's ridiculous.

----------


## blowmeup

Most people don't realize what they have in life and some people are just extremely weak minded. Hair loss sucks and that's why we are all here, but reading this guy's posts make me really appreciate what I do have and that's a sense of what's really important in life. I get so tired of reading these sad sack posts! I think greatjob is right!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'm not saying he shouldn't worry, I'm just saying no person in there right mind would consider yeahyeahyeah's situation unbearable, in fact I would consider it ideal. But he makes post after post claiming his life is shit because of hairless, it's ridiculous.


 1) current treatments are shit. I wish I could maintain and get a HT without risking my health.

If histogen was on the market I would do this.

2) I may or may not advance to higher NW stages, which I most definently don't want. This is causing great anxiety.

There is a lot of things I avoid doing now in case I aggravate it, working out Etc. you call that a decent lifestyle ....living in fear?

Before I used to be care free.

3) my hair doesn't frame my face properly. It looks shit.

Only because you are happy to have a receeded hairline doesn't mean those that have one , are.

I am also single, if I was married I might be more relaxed, but i feel like my looks are fading

Finally I am only 27

 :Mad:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Picture of my hair line June 2010.

picture of my hairline (sept 2013):



hair is shorter

----------


## DannyBoyy7

I just hope everyone knows wheres im coming from i admit i didnt think my life was "ruined" when i was in my worrying stages (16 to 18 on and off damn time flies) but i did feel like crap...but different people think,act etc differently we shouldn't judge we should be helping each other if people are not trolling that is...the things i have worried about may seem stupid to others but i couldn't help it at the time some just worry more than others...but blowmeup is right in a way about the appreciating things in life and some don't know what they have in life...kinda how i turned my worries around with hairloss with a big "FU" as well.

----------


## greatjob!

> I just hope everyone knows wheres im coming from i admit i didnt think my life was "ruined" when i was in my worrying stages (16 to 18 on and off damn time flies) but i did feel like crap...but different people think,act etc differently we shouldn't judge we should be helping each other if people are not trolling that is...the things i have worried about may seem stupid to others but i couldn't help it at the time some just worry more than others...but blowmeup is right in a way about the appreciating things in life and some don't know what they have in life...kinda how i turned my worries around with hairloss with a big "FU" as well.


 Then you shouldn't be defending yeahyeahyeah. He lives in an alternate universe. Look at his pictures then go look at his post history and then honestly tell me if his outlandish claims synch up with his reality. His life is ruined and he lives in fear because he can no longer style his hair like Ross from Friends, GTFO!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Then you shouldn't be defending yeahyeahyeah. He lives in an alternate universe. Look at his pictures then go look at his post history and then honestly tell me if his outlandish claims synch up with his reality. His life is ruined and he lives in fear because he can no longer style his hair like Ross from Friends, GTFO!!


 I live in fear because I've lost hair.

----------


## DAVE52

> I live in fear because I've lost hair.


 I don't see a change in your 2010 vs 2013 pictures

----------


## greatjob!

And btw yeahyeahyeah if the only way that you will be happy in life is by having hair like this:



You should probably just end it all right now. Because David Schwimmer, like many other celebrities, has better hair than 99.9999999% of the male population. So if in fact your life is hell unless you are a NW -1 then you should probably just give up on life because it's about the same as me saying my life is shit unless I can travel through time.

----------


## greatjob!

> I live in fear because I've lost hair.


 You are completely delusional

----------


## UK_

He's not delusional, the classic M shape hair line is early indication of hair loss... if he shaved down to a grade 1 or 2... he could probably see the horseshoe pattern developing.

yeahyeahyeah, I understand bro, thats how my hair used to be... and BOOM within the space of 18 months I went from NW2 to NW4.

----------


## greatjob!

> He's not delusional, the classic M shape hair line is early indication of hair loss... if he shaved down to a grade 1 or 2... he could probably see the horseshoe pattern developing.
> 
> yeahyeahyeah, I understand bro, thats how my hair used to be... and BOOM within the space of 18 months I went from NW2 to NW4.


 Please stop feeding the trolls. This man has amazing hair and he did post pictures of his hair cut down short and it showed zero signs of loss. He is 28 and has better hair than 90% of his peers. He has problems but none of them involve his hair.

----------


## BigThinker

This thread needs to be deleted. 

People stop bumping and giving a dude in his late 20's with NW1 attention.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Then you shouldn't be defending yeahyeahyeah. He lives in an alternate universe. Look at his pictures then go look at his post history and then honestly tell me if his outlandish claims synch up with his reality. His life is ruined and he lives in fear because he can no longer style his hair like Ross from Friends, GTFO!!


 *Sigh*.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He's not delusional, the classic M shape hair line is early indication of hair loss... if he shaved down to a grade 1 or 2... he could probably see the horseshoe pattern developing.
> 
> yeahyeahyeah, I understand bro, thats how my hair used to be... and BOOM within the space of 18 months I went from NW2 to NW4.


 How old were you when you lost it?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Please stop feeding the trolls. This man has amazing hair and he did post pictures of his hair cut down short and it showed zero signs of loss. He is 28 and has better hair than 90% of his peers. He has problems but none of them involve his hair.


 It wasnt buzzed down to a grade 1.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I don't see a change in your 2010 vs 2013 pictures


 Seem to have lost my most here 09/10 it's been pretty stable since.

----------


## drybone

> I don't see a change in your 2010 vs 2013 pictures


 as a NW 6 , I suspect you wouldnt notice any slight hairloss Dave. You are used to horse shoe baldness. 

On a side note, have you considered the tattoo? Then hit the gym to trim some of your extra weight off. I bet you would feel a lot better .  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> this thread needs to be deleted. 
> 
> People stop bumping and giving a dude in his late 20's with nw1 attention.


 
+1000

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> And btw yeahyeahyeah if the only way that you will be happy in life is by having hair like this:
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably just end it all right now. Because David Schwimmer, like many other celebrities, has better hair than 99.9999999&#37; of the male population. So if in fact your life is hell unless you are a NW -1 then you should probably just give up on life because it's about the same as me saying my life is shit unless I can travel through time.


 The sad irony is, I actually look like him.

Now, imagine how he would look with a receeding hairline, given his longated face.

Can you see the problem now?

In that photo above - its his hairstyle and smile that makes him v good looking.

It's so unfair!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Thats the top of my hair under very bright lights.

----------


## greatjob!

> Thats the top of my hair under very bright lights.


 I present to you ladies and gentlemen of The Bald Truth Talk the head of a man who's life is being ruined by hairloss, a man who lives in a state of constant fear, a man who has to alter his life style to the point of not even being able to go to the gym....

The very fact that you post this picture thinking it justifies your crazy statements only speaks to the extreme depths of your psychosis.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I present to you ladies and gentlemen of The Bald Truth Talk the head of a man who's life is being ruined by hairloss, a man who lives in a state of constant fear, a man who has to alter his life style to the point of not even being able to go to the gym....
> 
> The very fact that you post this picture thinking it justifies your crazy statements only speaks to the extreme depths of your psychosis.


 hairline is the problem.

----------


## mpb47

> hairline is the problem.


 I agree his life is not ruined, at least not yet.

But In all fairness to him, when I was in my late 20's many, but not all, would say I was crazy to think I was losing hair. It was not much but I saw it recede at 17 then stop. In my late 20's I thought I was going to be ok, but fast forward about 10 years and in kicked in. From my prospective, one day I was fine,  the next I was going bald and did not want to believe it at first.

Knowing what I know now, I would defiantly try to fight it just as soon as I saw it start to kick in rather than procrastinate.

----------


## greatjob!

> This is causing great anxiety.
> 
> There is a lot of things I avoid doing now in case I aggravate it, working out Etc. you call that a decent lifestyle ....living in fear?
> 
> my hair doesn't frame my face properly. It looks shit.


 


> I live in fear because I've lost hair.


 


> It's so unfair!


 


> hairline is the problem.


 You're right man I don't even know how you get out of bed in the morning looking like this:



Your life must be hell...

----------


## Kayman

> Thats the top of my hair under very bright lights.

----------


## DAVE52

> as a NW 6 , I suspect you wouldnt notice any slight hairloss Dave. You are used to horse shoe baldness. 
> 
> On a side note, have you considered the tattoo? Then hit the gym to trim some of your extra weight off. I bet you would feel a lot better .


 lol...........no horse shoe baldness here but I do have the bald  crown.

And no need to hit the gym to trim some extra weight, unlike yourself . :Wink: 

But I do have the ugly happy face scar like you do

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8147

I've just said " f*ck " it , buzzed it and moved on with life  :Smile:

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Funny thing is most here think yeahyeahyeah is trolling yet still answer him...

----------


## 25 going on 65

He said his concern is the front, not the top. His temples are pretty gone and his hairline corners are traveling
Why should he have to defend his concerns on a hair loss forum? What is the minimum hair loss before he is allowed to be concerned?
Yes I can see why more advanced NWs would get bitter but do not forget how you felt when you 1st realized your hair going, even if others said it looked fine

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He said his concern is the front, not the top. His temples are pretty gone and his hairline corners are traveling
> Why should he have to defend his concerns on a hair loss forum? What is the minimum hair loss before he is allowed to be concerned?
> Yes I can see why more advanced NWs would get bitter but do not forget how you felt when you 1st realized your hair going, even if others said it looked fine


 Would you say the hairloss is stable since 2010 though?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I agree his life is not ruined, at least not yet.
> 
> But In all fairness to him, when I was in my late 20's many, but not all, would say I was crazy to think I was losing hair. It was not much but I saw it recede at 17 then stop. In my late 20's I thought I was going to be ok, but fast forward about 10 years and in kicked in. From my prospective, one day I was fine,  the next I was going bald and did not want to believe it at first.
> 
> Knowing what I know now, I would defiantly try to fight it just as soon as I saw it start to kick in rather than procrastinate.


 Tbh I think better treatments will be out in the next 10 years time.

So if I don't lose any ground for another 10 years then I should be ok as I won't need to mess around with fin.

----------


## drybone

> lol...........no horse shoe baldness here but I do have the bald  crown.
> 
> And no need to hit the gym to trim some extra weight, unlike yourself .
> 
> But I do have the ugly happy face scar like you do
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8147
> 
> I've just said " f*ck " it , buzzed it and moved on with life


 No need to get insecure or be disingenuous  Dave. I saw your photos from your own thread. Horseshoe city. 

And if you dont consider yourself to be packing on a few pounds, I would like to see what your idea of overweight is. Again, its nothing to be ashamed of. 

At least losing weight is something we can do easily if we arent lazy about it.



Like others have said, your scar doesnt look that bad. Try to think positive


I would ask you to calm down a bit and allow others their process. Just because yours ended in utter failure doesnt mean you need to rain on other parade. 

I hope you all the best man. 

p.s. 

You know on top of Jenny Craig they also have lasik eye surgery right?

http://www.jennycraig.com/

Here is the one for lasik to get rid of the glasses 

http://www.lasikeyesurgery.com/

There is no reason why you cant turn your life around !!! 

In your case I would strongly consider the hair tattoo since you are so bald. 

http://www.scalpmicropigment.com/

----------


## greatjob!

> He said his concern is the front, not the top. His temples are pretty gone and his hairline corners are traveling
> Why should he have to defend his concerns on a hair loss forum? What is the minimum hair loss before he is allowed to be concerned?
> Yes I can see why more advanced NWs would get bitter but do not forget how you felt when you 1st realized your hair going, even if others said it looked fine


 Reading is not a strong point with most people on this forum. No one here has said he shouldn't be concerned, he has every right to be concerned and be a member here if he feels like he his losing his hair. 

The problem lies with his outlandish comments about his life being ruined and living in fear. If you think that his life is ruined because of his perfect head of hair or that he should be living in fear, then you're just as crazy as he is.

----------


## Dan26

guys stop ragging on yeayeayea he would be nw4 in 5 years without treatment

----------


## DAVE52

> And if you dont consider yourself to be packing on a few pounds,* I would like to see what your idea of overweight is.* Again, its nothing to be ashamed of.


 Take a look in the mirror, son  :Smile:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> guys stop ragging on yeayeayea he would be nw4 in 5 years without treatment


 Doubt it. I'm not on meds right now, hairline hasn't changed since 2010. Might be one of those guys that get stuck at NW2.

----------


## Morbo

This thread reminds me of that other kid (what's-his-face, you know who I'm talking about) who's been filling the forum the past year with his claims of depression, anxiety and a ruined life, while popping himself with enough medication to make him completely impotent by the age of 25. Why? Because he has normal hair where it should look 'twilight'-gigantic.

You know what? I don't blame yeahyeahyeah or any of these guys. Hairexia is a serious condition. But I really wish people like Drybone would stop encouraging them. You're not doing anyone a favor. It's the same routine over and over again.

----------


## drybone

> Doubt it. I'm not on meds right now, hairline hasn't changed since 2010. Might be one of those guys that get stuck at NW2.


 Consider yourself lucky dude  :Smile:  I would ask you to consider fin to keep it.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Consider yourself lucky dude  I would ask you to consider fin to keep it.


 I'm not taking fin.

Dunno if it's luck, not everyone who receeds slightly balds significantly.

Nw6 baldness is not common in my family.

Older bro by a year has same hairloss pattern is hair is still thick at 29

----------


## greatjob!

> guys stop ragging on yeayeayea he would be nw4 in 5 years without treatment


 I hope he does then he'll somewhat know what it means to have hair loss ruin his life

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I hope he does then he'll somewhat know what it means to have hair loss ruin his life


 That is a very horrible thing to say to someone.

You just sound extremely bitter and twisted with that remark.

The fact is I have some minor hairloss. It concerning, even if I am confident it will hold out until better treatments come onto the scene. It's a shame about fin, but I just dont like the idea of ****ing around my hormones. My hairloss being extremely slow has given me more of a reason not to take it.

----------


## drybone

> I'm not taking fin.
> 
> *Dunno if it's luck*, not everyone who receeds slightly balds significantly.
> 
> Nw6 baldness is not common in my family.
> 
> Older bro by a year has same hairloss pattern is hair is still thick at 29


 Symantics of words but you got some good DNA there in comparison to many men when it comes to MPS. 

If I could go back in time , I would have gone on Fin at age 20 (unless the sides became an issue) . 

Good luck with your hair  :Smile:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Symantics of words but you got some good DNA there in comparison to many men when it comes to MPS. 
> 
> If I could go back in time , I would have gone on Fin at age 20 (unless the sides became an issue) . 
> 
> Good luck with your hair


 Dunno mate.

If you actually read about the stories on here of those that are high norwoods, they all lost it in their teens. 

Like greatjob, fred, dannyboyy 7 etc 

And often, they suffered from diffuse thinning. If they have recession, they don't seem to have sharp Vs either, it's more of a wedgy U type of recession.

Guys who lose it around my age (from what I have seen anyway), tend to keep it till their 40s; Sting, Ralph Fiennes or  like that poster mpb48 or their recession completely stop with the slight recession being their final NW pattern. (John Terry)

I think the age, type of hairloss (bald patch, diffuse thinning) is probably a bigger determiner for how fast a guy would lose it. Diffusers and those with bald spots lose it the quickest.

Ideally histogen comes out in the next 5 years. Then I can top up with that and restore my temples.

----------


## greatjob!

> That is a very horrible thing to say to someone.
> 
> You just sound extremely bitter and twisted with that remark.
> 
> The fact is I have some minor hairloss. It concerning, even if I am confident it will hold out until better treatments come onto the scene. It's a shame about fin, but I just dont like the idea of ****ing around my hormones. My hairloss being extremely slow has given me more of a reason not to take it.


 I wish baldness on no one except people like you. You have a perfect head of hair, something I would kill for. And yet you spend your time on a hair loss forum claiming your life is over, you are mentally ill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I wish baldness on no one except people like you. You have a perfect head of hair, something I would kill for. And yet you spend your time on a hair loss forum claiming your life is over, you are mentally ill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 At the end of the day let me use an analogy.

You have had your hand chopped off, I have had my finger chopped off.

One is worse then other, but both are shit.

Like just now I had a photo taken with my bangs not covering my forehead, I looked shit.

----------


## greatjob!

> At the end of the day let me use an analogy.
> 
> You have had your hand chopped off, I have had my finger chopped off.
> 
> One is worse then other, but both are shit.
> 
> Like just now I had a photo taken with my bangs not covering my forehead, I looked shit.


 No I have had my hand chopped off and you only think you have had your hand chopped off, but in reality you are just worried that at some point your hand might be chopped off.

A good analogy would be if I went onto a cancer patient forum and since a certain cancer runs in my family I go onto that forum and cry about how my life is ruined and I live in fear because, although I am currently not effected to any degree, I am worried that one day I might end up like all of the people on that forum, it's insulting. 

So for the last time, I'm telling you that it is perfectly ok for you to come on this forum and stay up to date with new treatments, talk about current treatments, or discuss your current situation while staying within the realm of reality, but please do not tell people who have actually been severely effected by hairloss that your life is ruined and you live in fear when you have a perfect head of hair. That is the heart of my problem with you, stop being so melodramatic because 99% of the people on this forum would literally kill someone for your hair, and when you say your life is ruined it only makes us want to kill you, get a grip and grow some f*cking balls!!!!!

----------


## 25 going on 65

yeahyeahyeah. I can not tell if your hair is the same as 2010 from those pics. If it is you are a lucky SOB




> Reading is not a strong point with most people on this forum. No one here has said he shouldn't be concerned, he has every right to be concerned and be a member here if he feels like he his losing his hair. 
> 
> The problem lies with his outlandish comments about his life being ruined and living in fear. If you think that his life is ruined because of his perfect head of hair or that he should be living in fear, then you're just as crazy as he is.


 BTT is a good place to vent about this, the only place for many

& I do not know him or if his life is ruined. However a visible decline in appearance can be pretty life ruining.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> yeahyeahyeah. I can not tell if your hair is the same as 2010 from those pics. If it is you are a lucky SOB


 Well does it look different?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No I have had my hand chopped off and you only think you have had your hand chopped off, but in reality you are just worried that at some point your hand might be chopped off.
> 
> A good analogy would be if I went onto a cancer patient forum and since a certain cancer runs in my family I go onto that forum and cry about how my life is ruined and I live in fear because, although I am currently not effected to any degree, I am worried that one day I might end up like all of the people on that forum, it's insulting. 
> 
> So for the last time, I'm telling you that it is perfectly ok for you to come on this forum and stay up to date with new treatments, talk about current treatments, or discuss your current situation while staying within the realm of reality, but please do not tell people who have actually been severely effected by hairloss that your life is ruined and you live in fear when you have a perfect head of hair. That is the heart of my problem with you, stop being so melodramatic because 99% of the people on this forum would literally kill someone for your hair, and when you say your life is ruined it only makes us want to kill you, get a grip and grow some f*cking balls!!!!!


 TBH have full blown hairloss is more likely then getting cancer.

And my problem is comparison to yours is getting a finger chopped off. And yes I dont want my hand chopped off, getting the finger chopped off is bad enough.

----------


## greatjob!

> TBH have full blown hairloss is more likely then getting cancer.
> 
> And my problem is comparison to yours is getting a finger chopped off. And yes I dont want my hand chopped off, getting the finger chopped off is bad enough.


 You completely missed the point of my analogy, probably because you are so detached from reality. 

And no in comparison to people who have actually suffered from hairloss and "had their hand cut off", you have maybe clipped your finger nail too short, stop being an over dramatic cry baby girl!

----------


## greatjob!

> I do not know him or if his life is ruined.


 If his life is ruined it's because of mental problems not hair loss. No reasonable person could look at his hair and think it justifies his outlandish comments. If I was 6' 0" and claiming my life was ruined because I wasn't 6'6" and playing in the NBA would you think that was the statement of a reasonably sane person?

----------


## drybone

> Dunno mate.
> 
> If you actually read about the stories on here of those that are high norwoods, they all lost it in their teens. 
> 
> Like greatjob, fred, dannyboyy 7 etc 
> 
> And often, they suffered from diffuse thinning. If they have recession, they don't seem to have sharp Vs either, it's more of a wedgy U type of recession.
> 
> Guys who lose it around my age (from what I have seen anyway), tend to keep it till their 40s; Sting, Ralph Fiennes or  like that poster mpb48 or their recession completely stop with the slight recession being their final NW pattern. (John Terry)
> ...


 I know. I can tell you my story bud. 

My hair wasnt as good as yours but I was never 'going bald' . My hair loss was so slow that it only became a liability at age 35 really. Even then I had a relatively 'full head of hair' . 

That is the mistake I made. It will probably never happen to you but if I could go back I would start taking fin at age 20 unless there were drastic side effects 

I hear good things about Histogen. Cant wait to see what it can do.

----------


## mpb47

> I know. I can tell you my story bud. 
> 
> My hair wasnt as good as yours but I was never 'going bald' . My hair loss was so slow that it only became a liability at age 35 really. Even then I had a relatively 'full head of hair' . 
> 
> That is the mistake I made. It will probably never happen to you but if I could go back I would start taking fin at age 20 unless there were drastic side effects 
> 
> I hear good things about Histogen. Cant wait to see what it can do.


 +1

You may be fine for a long long time. But start keeping an eye on things when you are hitting your mid-late 30's.

Hopefully by then there will be more effective drugs by then.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> +1
> 
> You may be fine for a long long time. But start keeping an eye on things when you are hitting your mid-late 30's.
> 
> Hopefully by then there will be more effective drugs by then.


 7 years till 35. Year 2020

If they don't have newer treatments by then. It will be like:

What.the.****.

----------


## Dan26

yeahyeahyeah, do you truly beleive going from nw0 to nw2 has that big an impact on your looks? If it does, that in itself is a little troubling. I dunno, maybe your one of those guys where hair is a big part of what makes them look good.

OR, is it just the anxiety of losing more hair? If you knew your loss was completely stopped i dont think you would be on here.

Even now my hair looks like shit and impacts my looks a bit, but id be happy with just stopping the loss above a nw3 and calling it a day.

Make money, get a HT when you need, your done lol

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> yeahyeahyeah, do you truly beleive going from nw0 to nw2 has that big an impact on your looks? If it does, that in itself is a little troubling. I dunno, maybe your one of those guys where hair is a big part of what makes them look good.
> 
> OR, is it just the anxiety of losing more hair? If you knew your loss was completely stopped i dont think you would be on here.
> 
> Even now my hair looks like shit and impacts my looks a bit, but id be happy with just stopping the loss above a nw3 and calling it a day.
> 
> Make money, get a HT when you need, your done lol


 
Both, and yeah it has. Especially with the temple points going. Not only does my forehead look longer, but by losing my temple points, my facial proportions are slightly out of whack now as I have a long wide forehead. This becomes very apparent if my fringe is cut too short or if I push my hair up. Sadly, the hairstyle which really suited me was one where my hair is pushed up - my ex girlfriend always used to ask me why I never did it. She often used to say to me, you have such thick hair, why don't you style it better. When you have a sharp V and push it up, you end up having a fauwhawk, which on me looks ridiculous.

Other girls used to also compliment my hair a lot more when I was able too style it better, it is frustrating not being able to do so as I used to be told that I was handsome. 

It also doesn't help that because I've lost temple /hairline hair. With my hair not framing my face properly, I have heard on occasions, that my hair looks weird. Meaning that to AVOID this I often have to spend hours trying to get my hair styled well. In the old days I wouldn't even think about this. Now in comparison I am self conscious when I am out and about - often doing many bathroom checks during the day in case the wind has exposed my hairline.

I have indeed been thinking about getting a hair transplant and moving on. This is what i want to do. But due to a lack of decent safe treatments, I am holding back out of the fear I lose more hair. The whole hairloss problem if I am honest causes me a lot of anxiety.

My whole life has changed due to hairloss to be honest. Before when I used to get depressed, I was more hopeful about the future because I had my looks. Now, I feel under a lot more pressure to become successful due to the fear in becoming that bald, loser type. Or that bald type that settles.


Frankly, I have become bitter as there are family members who are older that have no signs of hairloss. Due to my looks as well, I feel like I have a sell by date. So I am feeling the pressure to find a partner whilst I have decent hair.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

To add, I wish I could buzz my hair, but again , whenever my hair is very short, I have people tell me 'grow your hair, it doesn't suit your face' - I can't win!

----------


## BigThinker

> To add, I wish I could buzz my hair, but again , whenever my hair is very short, I have people tell me 'grow your hair, it doesn't suit your face' - I can't win!


 Try having a ridiculous head shape and aggressive MPB.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Try having a ridiculous head shape and aggressive MPB.


 We are all in the same boat, MPB has affected me.

----------


## greatjob!

For the last F*CKING time will you please STFU with all of your over the top comments!! The only reason hairloss is affecting your life negatively is because you are F*CKING mental!! You have perfect hair!! Stop playing the victim and pretending your life is ruined!!



Here let me do you a favor and show you what someone looks like that is truly effected negatively by hairloss.



That's me at age 24 after being duped into a hair transplant of only 800+ grafts that obviously couldn't do anything for me. The only thing I got out of it was a big scar that made it impossible for me to shave down. So I got to walk around like this for the last 6 years. 

You come on to this forum with a perfect head of hair and freak out because you think you can't spike your hair up anymore. Awww boo hoo! Grow up and stop being so damn shallow and superficial!! You are the biggest tool on this forum!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> For the last F*CKING time will you please STFU with all of your over the top comments!! The only reason hairloss is affecting your life negatively is because you are F*CKING mental!! You have perfect hair!! Stop playing the victim and pretending your life is ruined!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here let me do you a favor and show you what someone looks like that is truly effected negatively by hairloss.
> 
> 
> 
> That's me at age 24 after being duped into a hair transplant of only 800+ grafts that obviously couldn't do anything for me. The only thing I got out of it was a big scar that made it impossible for me to shave down. So I got to walk around like this for the last 6 years. 
> ...


 Sorry to see that.

But frankly, there is no point having amazing hair if it doesnt look good!

----------


## drybone

> For the last F*CKING time will you please STFU with all of your over the top comments!! The only reason hairloss is affecting your life negatively is because you are F*CKING mental!! You have perfect hair!! Stop playing the victim and pretending your life is ruined!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here let me do you a favor and show you what someone looks like that is truly effected negatively by hairloss.
> 
> 
> 
> That's me at age 24 after being duped into a hair transplant of only 800+ grafts that obviously couldn't do anything for me. The only thing I got out of it was a big scar that made it impossible for me to shave down. So I got to walk around like this for the last 6 years. 
> ...


 Hey bud. To spin the positive in your situation, can we not shake a whole pile of derm match or kaboki on your head ? 

You have a full hairline but its diffuse thin. What happened (if) you tried that method?

----------


## greatjob!

> Sorry to see that.
> 
> But frankly, there is no point having amazing hair if it doesnt look good!


 Oh are you sorry to see that, aww I feel so bad you had to see that.

You don't live in reality. You are 28, you are a NW 1/2, you are better off than 99.9&#37; of the male population. Really, you should just kill yourself right now because your problem isn't baldness it's aging. I hate to be the one to break it to you but we all get older and we all get uglier. 

People like me never experienced any portion of our teenage or adult life with anything resembling a decent head of hair, and then I get come here and see a 28 year old tool like you cry like a bitch because you are 28 and have a perfect head of hair but you are completely f*cking mental.

Go back, look at my post history and tell me if I ever made any comments even close to yours. I have never claimed my life is ruined or I live in fear, but I would be justified in making those statements. You have no right to cry about your hair, SHUT THE F*CK UP!! Like I have said a million times if you want to come here and follow future treatments or look for ways to slow your loss fine, but gain some f*cking perspective and leave the mental over dramatic whoa is me shit for people who care, you're a little bitch!! Life gives you shitty hands, and you haven't even been dealt one, so grow the f*ck up, grow a set of nuts and stop being a little whiny bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## drybone

> +1
> 
> You may be fine for a long long time. But start keeping an eye on things when you are hitting your mid-late 30's.
> 
> Hopefully by then there will be more effective drugs by then.


 I really hope so dude!  :Smile:

----------


## greatjob!

> Hey bud. To spin the positive in your situation, can we not shake a whole pile of derm match or kaboki on your head ? 
> 
> You have a full hairline but its diffuse thin. What happened (if) you tried that method?


 I did that for 6 years it was like living in a prison.

But I have recently had a transplant with Dr. Rahal and my situation has vastly improved.

I'm not trying to cry about my situation, I'm a man and I take life as it is given to me, so I don't want to make this about me. I'm just trying to shake the shit out of yeahyeahyeah because he needs his ass handed to him for being a little bitch and living in a false reality. I have focused on my physique and channeled my anger into fighting sports, so I would be more than willing to tune his emo ass up if it would stop all of his over dramatic whoa is me bullshit.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> For the last F*CKING time will you please STFU with all of your over the top comments!! The only reason hairloss is affecting your life negatively is because you are F*CKING mental!! You have perfect hair!! Stop playing the victim and pretending your life is ruined!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here let me do you a favor and show you what someone looks like that is truly effected negatively by hairloss.
> 
> That's me at age 24 after being duped into a hair transplant of only 800+ grafts that obviously couldn't do anything for me. The only thing I got out of it was a big scar that made it impossible for me to shave down. So I got to walk around like this for the last 6 years. 
> 
> You come on to this forum with a perfect head of hair and freak out because you think you can't spike your hair up anymore. Awww boo hoo! Grow up and stop being so damn shallow and superficial!! You are the biggest tool on this forum!!


 Checkmate!

----------


## greatjob!

> Checkmate!


 See here is a man who gets it. Notice how he deleted my pic from his quote. Well played sir, well played.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> See here is a man who gets it. Notice how he deleted my pic from his quote. Well played sir, well played.


 He is a bad example , clearly baldness bothers him to the point he is a pro fin advocate.

----------


## greatjob!

> He is a bad example , clearly baldness bothers him to the point he is a pro fin advocate.


 So you choose to disregard every point of every post I make that clearly proves you are bat shit crazy and instead focus on this posters opinion of fin? 


You should be banned from this forum

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

1) 28 is not 40

I am not even 30 yet!


2) there are a lot of kids my age who have great hair. By that nw1s
3) I care about my appearance being we live in a shallow society. Also I want to look good as I represent my company PR wise.





> Oh are you sorry to see that, aww I feel so bad you had to see that.
> 
> You don't live in reality. You are 28, you are a NW 1/2, you are better off than 99.9&#37; of the male population. Really, you should just kill yourself right now because your problem isn't baldness it's aging. I hate to be the one to break it to you but we all get older and we all get uglier. 
> 
> People like me never experienced any portion of our teenage or adult life with anything resembling a decent head of hair, and then I get come here and see a 28 year old tool like you cry like a bitch because you are 28 and have a perfect head of hair but you are completely f*cking mental.
> 
> Go back, look at my post history and tell me if I ever made any comments even close to yours. I have never claimed my life is ruined or I live in fear, but I would be justified in making those statements. You have no right to cry about your hair, SHUT THE F*CK UP!! Like I have said a million times if you want to come here and follow future treatments or look for ways to slow your loss fine, but gain some f*cking perspective and leave the mental over dramatic whoa is me shit for people who care, you're a little bitch!! Life gives you shitty hands, and you haven't even been dealt one, so grow the f*ck up, grow a set of nuts and stop being a little whiny bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## greatjob!

> 1) 28 is not 40
> 
> I am not even 30 yet!
> 
> 
> 2) there are a lot of kids my age who have great hair. By that nw1s
> 3) I care about my appearance being we live in a shallow society. Also I want to look good as I represent my company PR wise.


 1) you are a completely delusional narcissistic person who has not the slightest grip on reality

2) anything after #1 is useless because you are crazy

----------


## greatjob!

yeahyeah do you see a pattern on the tbt? Every time you start on an emo rant about how your life is ruined, everyone tells you that you are delusional, except for the people who are also delusional or have not seen you pictures. The issue with your hairloss is all in your head, you are detached from reality.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> yeahyeah do you see a pattern on the tbt? Every time you start on an emo rant about how your life is ruined, everyone tells you that you are delusional, except for the people who are also delusional or have not seen you pictures. The issue with your hairloss is all in your head, you are detached from reality.


 


Dude dear bloody lord just block him or something if he pisses you off that much.

----------


## DAVE52

> My whole life has changed due to hairloss to be honest.* Before when I used to get depressed,* I was more hopeful about the future because I had my looks. Now, I feel under a lot more pressure to become successful due to the fear in becoming that bald, loser type. Or that bald type that settles..


 IMO your hair looks fine

Maybe there is something else going on in your life that causes you to be depressed and focus on an issue that to others doesn't exist .

----------


## Morbo

Yeah, I kinda gotta concur what the others said. I mean, you're pushing 30, you're not a kid anymore. People are free to choose whatever lifestyle they want, but it's  a fact that around your/our age the majority of people - both men/women, bald and hairy - choose to settle down. So I thought your fear of "not wanting to become the bald settled down type" was rather striking.

I think you're more alarmed about entering a new life-phase and possibly entering a 'quarterlife-crisis' than your hair.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yeah, I kinda gotta concur what the others said. I mean, you're pushing 30, you're not a kid anymore. People are free to choose whatever lifestyle they want, but it's  a fact that around your/our age the majority of people - both men/women, bald and hairy - choose to settle down. So I thought your fear of "not wanting to become the bald settled down type" was rather striking.
> 
> I think you're more alarmed about entering a new life-phase and possibly entering a 'quarterlife-crisis' than your hair.


 A lot of people get married later too.

I broke up with my gf who I wanted to marry. Shit happens. And as long as I am single , I am on the market. Also with the way the economy is I am still forging my career, I need to have everything going for me. Hairloss is a headache I don't need.

Losing hair is like losing your identity. Do you think women would like it if they lost theirs?

----------


## greatjob!

> Do you think women would like it if they lost theirs


 Women do lose their hair. In fact in the U.S. nearly the same number of women suffer from hairloss as men.




> Dude dear bloody lord just block him or something if he pisses you off that much.


 I was trying to slap some sense into him, but it appears he would rather live in a fantasy land where his perfect head of hair is ruining his life. The guy is completely mental, but since he is impervious to common sense and reality I will quit responding to his crazy rants.

----------


## Morbo

> Hairloss is a headache I don't need.
> 
> Losing hair is like losing your identity. Do you think women would like it if they lost theirs?


 I'm not quite sure what women's hairloss has to do with my posts or the discussion in general but:

You currently at 28:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-B...opvbright1.jpg

Me currently at 28:

http://i39.tinypic.com/35hgxuc.jpg


Please don't lecture me on 'loss of identity', it annoys me.

You have absolutely nothing even remotely close to 'beginning baldness'. 
If I were an online bully I would take my pleasure from seeing you miserable, but I advise you; please see a shrink. Your posts are insane.

----------


## UK_

NW2 is NW2... are you saying NW2 shouldnt even be on this website?

and plus yyy's hair is grown out very long - it may look significantly different if he buzzed down and then took picture under a flash.

----------


## Morbo

> NW2 is NW2... are you saying NW2 shouldnt even be on this website?


 That's not what I said and I have a hard time understanding what gave you that impression. My post means exactly what it says it means. 




> and plus yyy's hair is grown out very long - it may look significantly different if he buzzed down and then took picture under a flash


 I seriously doubt it.
The point of buzzing down your hair is to hide thinning hair by 'leveling' them with the thick, longer ones and orderly fashion hairs which have no support left. His hair is still normal to long on his picture and there simply is no thinning visible.

----------


## greatjob!

> NW2 is NW2... are you saying NW2 shouldnt even be on this website?
> 
> and plus yyy's hair is grown out very long - it may look significantly different if he buzzed down and then took picture under a flash.


 If you read the posts on here no one is saying he shouldn't be on this site, especially me.

What I'm saying is he needs to stop saying his life is ruined and he lives in fear, boo hoo whoa is me emo bullshit. He has a great head of hair, but every one of his posts is so over dramatic and doesn't synch up with reality. Do you really think any sane person would come on here with his hair and claim their life is over? He sounds like a mental patient.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> NW2 is NW2... are you saying NW2 shouldnt even be on this website?
> 
> and plus yyy's hair is grown out very long - it may look significantly different if he buzzed down and then took picture under a flash.


 Tbh that pic is of my hair when it's cut short.


I am a NW 2 tho

----------


## StuckInARut



----------


## mpb47

> 7 years till 35. Year 2020
> 
> If they don't have newer treatments by then. It will be like:
> 
> What.the.****.


 Well that is just a guess as I had that super slow mpb too,plus dr's say that is a common age for it to happen. You may go 20 + years before you need anything, if ever. But if you do, just don't put it off and let it expand. I am sure there will be something better by then, but even if not, minox+propecia is better than doing nothing.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> 


 10 bathroom checks today.
It gets exhausting after a while.

Was suited up , a girl called me dashing. But I only know it was because of my hair. Balding feels like a dirty little secret.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I see a lot of comments about yeahyeahyeah's age as if he should stop caring about his appearance because he is 28??
Let me break this down....late 20s is not what some of you apparently think. These are the best years for being single IF you can maintain your appearance. When you have disposable income, your own place/car, style, social skills, etc, younger women are very easy to impress

However it ALL hinges on your appearance. This makes the difference between being seen as a valuable bachelor vs a sad case who tries too hard and needs to give up
MPB is a huge kick in the balls because you can do everything else right to stay looking young/healthy (sleep, diet, sunscreen, exercise, manage stress etc.) yet if you lost the MPB dice roll & have this gene, all of it goes to waste unless you catch it early enough w/ meds

& as he says it stretches to professional life as well. The world is superficial and it does not stop once you are 25+. I have made a thread already about how disadvantaged you can be in your career if you look bad, many people tried to disagree about it, but it is a fact.

Appearance = the #1 factor in your day to day life as a man, age by itself is nothing

----------


## mnhair

> 10 bathroom checks today.
> It gets exhausting after a while.
> 
> Was suited up , a girl called me dashing. But I only know it was because of my hair. Balding feels like a dirty little secret.


 I can see that you want to be where you were before re: hairline etc. The one thing I'll note is that this is causing you stress. The more stress you have on this the more it'll accelerate your hair loss. So just chill and live your life. Yes, people are shallow and especially women re: dating. That's the world. 

As to marriage, if a chick can't accept you for who you are, she's no good and will likely divorce your ass, and do an eat pray love tour when she gets bored. BTW, people aren't even getting married as much anymore. Perfectly normal to be single into older age than it was during the 80s.

----------


## Morbo

> I see a lot of comments about *yeahyeahyeah's age as if he should stop caring about his appearance because he is 28??*
> Let me break this down....late 20s is not what some of you apparently think. These are the best years for being single IF you can maintain your appearance. When you have disposable income, your own place/car, style, social skills, etc, younger women are very easy to impress
> 
> However it ALL hinges on your appearance. This makes the difference between being seen as a valuable bachelor vs a sad case who tries too hard and needs to give up
> MPB is a huge kick in the balls because you can do everything else right to stay looking young/healthy (sleep, diet, sunscreen, exercise, manage stress etc.) yet if you lost the MPB dice roll & have this gene, all of it goes to waste unless you catch it early enough w/ meds
> 
> & as he says it stretches to professional life as well. The world is superficial and it does not stop once you are 25+. I have made a thread already about how disadvantaged you can be in your career if you look bad, many people tried to disagree about it, but it is a fact.
> 
> Appearance = the #1 factor in your day to day life as a man, age by itself is nothing


 *sigh* Comprehensive reading fail?
Look man, first: *NOBODY* said "he should stop caring about his hair because he is 28", that was not implied and the age thing was not even used in that context.

Second: I am 28 years old myself and a far more advanced _'bald brother'_. I KNOW what it's like to be balding in your late 20's. (which he atm obviously is not)

Third: If _"younger women are very easy to impress when you have disposable income, your own place/car, style, social skills, etc"_ 'Yeahyeahyeah' should stop ****ing around about his life being ruined because his hair density being only 90&#37; or being a NW 1,5 and actually do something about the parts in his life which are lacking. That was the context in which the age-argument actually was used.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> *sigh* Comprehensive reading fail?
> Look man, first: *NOBODY* said "he should stop caring about his hair because he is 28", that was not implied and the age thing was not even used in that context.
> 
> Second: I am 28 years old myself and a far more advanced _'bald brother'_. I KNOW what it's like to be balding in your late 20's. (which he atm obviously is not)
> 
> Third: If _"younger women are very easy to impress when you have disposable income, your own place/car, style, social skills, etc"_ 'Yeahyeahyeah' should stop ****ing around about his life being ruined because his hair density being only 90&#37; or being a NW 1,5 and actually do something about the parts in his life which are lacking. That was the context in which the age-argument actually was used.


 



But it is not as easy as that cause his hair looks "fine" dont mean nothing...im the worrying type i always worry specially over silly stuff what dont matter i cant help it (like when i worried about my hairloss even though it was still "perfect" to others at the time)...once the worry settles in thats it it is hard to get out all you lot saying pretty much on the words of..."stop being silly your hair is fine dont waste the time you have with hair" makes no difference we KNOW we shouldnt worry but can't help it...kinda like someone with OCD (like myself but different types) and cant stop washing their hands they know the reason they are doing it is stupid but cant stop.

Im sure yeahyeahyeah (unless this is just a big troll attempt) knows he has enough hair for now but he worries are what to come (horseshoe or if the hairloss will get worse or not etc) your worries can make things seem alot worse then they actually are...instead of being a tosser to him try an understand where he is coming from and realise not everyone thinks the same (i dont mean just you i mean others aswell)

----------


## greatjob!

> But it is not as easy as that cause his hair looks "fine" dont mean nothing...im the worrying type i always worry specially over silly stuff what dont matter i cant help it (like when i worried about my hairloss even though it was still "perfect" to others at the time)...once the worry settles in thats it it is hard to get out all you lot saying pretty much on the words of..."stop being silly your hair is fine dont waste the time you have with hair" makes no difference we KNOW we shouldnt worry but can't help it...kinda like someone with OCD (like myself but different types) and cant stop washing their hands they know the reason they are doing it is stupid but cant stop.
> 
> Im sure yeahyeahyeah (unless this is just a big troll attempt) knows he has enough hair for now but he worries are what to come (horseshoe or if the hairloss will get worse or not etc) your worries can make things seem alot worse then they actually are...instead of being a tosser to him try an understand where he is coming from and realise not everyone thinks the same (i dont mean just you i mean others aswell)


 There's a big difference between worrying and claiming your life is ruined and you live in fear from a problem that doesn't exist, that's called being crazy.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> There's a big difference between worrying and claiming your life is ruined and you live in fear from a problem that doesn't exist, that's called being crazy.


 


Well if that is crazy then lock me away cause i must be crazy because the things i have worried about and the thoughts you think when you in this state of worry was alot worse then the stuff yeahyeahyeah has said...you just dont understand like i said worries can make things look alot worse then it actually is.

----------


## Morbo

> But it is not as easy as that cause his hair looks "fine" dont mean nothing...im the worrying type i always worry specially over silly stuff what dont matter i cant help it (like when i worried about my hairloss even though it was still "perfect" to others at the time)...once the worry settles in thats it it is hard to get out all you lot saying pretty much on the words of..."stop being silly your hair is fine dont waste the time you have with hair" makes no difference we KNOW we shouldnt worry but can't help it...kinda like someone with OCD (like myself but different types) and cant stop washing their hands they know the reason they are doing it is stupid but cant stop.
> 
> Im sure yeahyeahyeah (unless this is just a big troll attempt) knows he has enough hair for now but he worries are what to come (horseshoe or if the hairloss will get worse or not etc) your worries can make things seem alot worse then they actually are...instead of being a tosser to him try an understand where he is coming from and realise not everyone thinks the same (i dont mean just you i mean others aswell)


 It would be different if he were in a situation where he has a starting bald spot or NW 2,5 of which you know will be much worse 2 years later.
At this moment he has no visible problem and it's highly uncertain he even has the onset of mpb, yet he claims his life is ruined.

You're asking me to be compassionate because he's clearly insane. His problems have nothing to do with baldness! I don't think have his best interest at heart if I'd encourage him while he pisses away his life, when what he needs is a wake up call.




> Well if that is crazy then lock me away cause i must be crazy because the things i have worried about and the thoughts you think when you in this state of worry was alot worse then the stuff yeahyeahyeah has said...you just dont understand like i said worries can make things look alot worse then it actually is.


 Ugh...
Look, personally I've been visiting a psychiatrist since I was 21, even before I started going bald. I'm neurotic, I over-think things until I build up stress and end up having panic-attacks. But honestly, I'm not the only one like that on this forum. There are more members like me.

But here comes the difference: this is a baldness forum not a mental forum. The guy has no baldness FFS.
If your hair is in the same state as 'yeahyeahyeah' and you think your life is over, please look for another forum because you're not gonna find a treatment on this one.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> It would be different if he were in a situation where he has a starting bald spot or NW 2,5 of which you know will be much worse 2 years later.
> At this moment he has no visible problem and it's highly uncertain he even has the onset of mpb, yet he claims his life is ruined.
> 
> You're asking me to be compassionate because he's clearly insane. His problems have nothing to do with baldness! I don't think have his best interest at heart if I'd encourage him while he pisses away his life, when what he needs is a wake up call.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...
> Look, personally I've been visiting a psychiatrist since I was 21, even before I started going bald. I'm neurotic, I over-think things until I build up stress and end up having panic-attacks. But honestly, I'm not the only one like that on this forum. There are more members like me.
> ...


 




When my hairloss started you lot would say the same to me to what you are saying to yeahyeahyeah noone knows their hair better then you do...you wouldnt of noticed it but it was there everyone said to me the same sort of things you lot are saying "there is nothing wrong" "your hair is fine" etc etc but i knew better i was right in the end some of my worries (which are long gone now) came true...and i dont want him to piss his life away just as much as you or anyone else im just trying to explain what it COULD be whats wrong with him...only he truly knows obviously...showing some compassionate is not hard and i dont mean tell him "you are fine nothing is wrong blah blah"...i cant say if his hair will get worse or not but i know i was similar to him and had the similar responses.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I can see that you want to be where you were before re: hairline etc. The one thing I'll note is that this is causing you stress. The more stress you have on this the more it'll accelerate your hair loss. So just chill and live your life. Yes, people are shallow and especially women re: dating. That's the world. 
> 
> As to marriage, if a chick can't accept you for who you are, she's no good and will likely divorce your ass, and do an eat pray love tour when she gets bored. BTW, people aren't even getting married as much anymore. Perfectly normal to be single into older age than it was during the 80s.


 Today I went to an exclusive event, I was on stage. Room was full of women, I was so concious about my hair - kept going to the bathroom. Girls opened me at the bar, but my insecurities were getting the better of me.

Anyway, to give you lads an idea of the kinda of comments I was getting tonight - "James Bond".

I literally had women approach me in the street and asked me about who I was, why I was dressed so smart.

If I lose my hair, I doubt I will be compared to him. Very intriqual to my look.

I have had to wash my hair using thickeners and stuff for today, as my hairdresser cut my hair too short.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

This thread went from FlightTL's depression to 19 pages of talking about yeahyeahyeah's hair loss or lack thereof.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This thread went from FlightTL's depression to 19 pages of talking about yeahyeahyeah's hair loss or lack thereof.


 Meh

----------


## greatjob!

> This thread went from FlightTL's depression to 19 pages of talking about yeahyeahyeah's hair loss or lack thereof.


 Yeah (yeahyeah) because he should be committed to a mental institution...

----------


## clandestine

Again, great job is on point.

Yeahyeahyeah youre ****ing mental dude, go live your life. You're pissing everyone off with your attitude, and I don't even think youre trying to troll.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> *sigh* Comprehensive reading fail?
> Look man, first: *NOBODY* said "he should stop caring about his hair because he is 28", that was not implied and the age thing was not even used in that context.
> 
> Second: I am 28 years old myself and a far more advanced _'bald brother'_. I KNOW what it's like to be balding in your late 20's. (which he atm obviously is not)
> 
> Third: If _"younger women are very easy to impress when you have disposable income, your own place/car, style, social skills, etc"_ 'Yeahyeahyeah' should stop ****ing around about his life being ruined because his hair density being only 90&#37; or being a NW 1,5 and actually do something about the parts in his life which are lacking. That was the context in which the age-argument actually was used.


 When I said they are easy to impress with material/status things I also said it hinged on how you look

This is part of why even light recession can be depressing, it can significantly throw off the dimensions of your face. Also the loss of temple points (different from hairline corner recession) will always cause a cosmetic problem
Remember some faces can be hit harder than others by the same amount of loss.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> When I said they are easy to impress with material/status things I also said it hinged on how you look
> 
> This is part of why even light recession can be depressing, it can significantly throw off the dimensions of your face. Also the loss of temple points (different from hairline corner recession) will always cause a cosmetic problem
> Remember some faces can be hit harder than others by the same amount of loss.


 Losing the temple points is a bitch.

Tbh when I photoshop my hair to how it should be, I'm easily an 8.

With hairloss I am a 5

----------


## greatjob!

> Losing the temple points is a bitch.
> 
> Tbh when I photoshop my hair to how it should be, I'm easily an 8.
> 
> With hairloss I am a 5


 The fact that you use a rating system for you looks says all anyone needs to know about you.

----------


## cocacola

And i thaught i was crazy...

----------


## ChrisM

Let me tell you a side story. Yesterday I had to run some errands. Some kids that knew the neighbor's kid next door accidentally rang my doorbell. In any event I came down the stairs because I had to pick up something and get in my car and open the garage and I had to pass them. And immediately these 8 year olds and 9 year old were snickering about my hair loss and making it damn obvious pointing and whispering. Women not wanting you is one thing but young people making fun of you is the worst. In any event I walked past them to my garage and I paused I had to change this and turn this around. I said to them who wants free comics from my garage and suddenly I became a hero to them and I gave away my Captain America shield and they took that and they had a blast and good times and they laughed and thanked me. I turned cruelty and disrespect into admiration in less than a few minutes. Now my hair was unshaved.. and I decided to stop hiding it so that I could see my Dutasteride progress but the baldness is still showing through the newly growing hair  depending on the angle on the shine from the oiliness of it. Sometimes it isn't easy being a balding man and it is a hard road to walk down but you can make it easier by not reacting in certain ways to give those calling you out the attention they want from you because this is a projection of their own insecurities heaped on you. That how can this guy emanate such self confidence looking like that and yet I who have a head of hair have such low self esteem.. hmm then let's mock him and bring him down beneath my level. That is what people who make fun of or laugh at you in their heart of hearts are really thinking. And while you are on meds or whatever treatment to repair the damage Dutasteride or Finasteride will never repair the psychological impact of the scars of what you feel about yourself and if you love yourself as a person and see yourself as someone of great worth.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> The fact that you use a rating system for you looks says all anyone needs to know about you.


 I just like to look good.

----------


## UK_

> Let me tell you a side story. Yesterday I had to run some errands. Some kids that knew the neighbor's kid next door accidentally rang my doorbell. In any event I came down the stairs because I had to pick up something and get in my car and open the garage and I had to pass them. And immediately these 8 year olds and 9 year old were snickering about my hair loss and making it damn obvious pointing and whispering. Women not wanting you is one thing but young people making fun of you is the worst. In any event I walked past them to my garage and I paused I had to change this and turn this around. I said to them who wants free comics from my garage and suddenly I became a hero to them and I gave away my Captain America shield and they took that and they had a blast and good times and they laughed and thanked me. I turned cruelty and disrespect into admiration in less than a few minutes. Now my hair was unshaved.. and I decided to stop hiding it so that I could see my Dutasteride progress but the baldness is still showing through the newly growing hair  depending on the angle on the shine from the oiliness of it. Sometimes it isn't easy being a balding man and it is a hard road to walk down but you can make it easier by not reacting in certain ways to give those calling you out the attention they want from you because this is a projection of their own insecurities heaped on you. That how can this guy emanate such self confidence looking like that and yet I who have a head of hair have such low self esteem.. hmm then let's mock him and bring him down beneath my level. That is what people who make fun of or laugh at you in their heart of hearts are really thinking. And while you are on meds or whatever treatment to repair the damage Dutasteride or Finasteride will never repair the psychological impact of the scars of what you feel about yourself and if you love yourself as a person and see yourself as someone of great worth.


 What NW are you atm?

----------


## ChrisM

> What NW are you atm?


  After 5 months of Dutasteride and a 1 year and 3 months before that on Finasteride I was a diffuse pattern NW6. Today I would have to say with the hairs thickened on my crown and vertex and now seeing a hairline that was not there months before at all.. I would stay it took it up one up the scale to NW5 and it is slowly filling in and reversing out without any shed. The Dutasteride is responsible for that I believe.

----------


## greatjob!

> Losing the temple points is a bitch.
> 
> Tbh when I photoshop my hair to how it should be, I'm easily an 8.
> 
> With hairloss I am a 5


 On a non bashing note, yyy are you on any treatment?

You seem very bothered with your temple points, and that is one of the only places I saw really good regrowth from minox. Could probably help you.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> On a non bashing note, yyy are you on any treatment?
> 
> You seem very bothered with your temple points, and that is one of the only places I saw really good regrowth from minox. Could probably help you.


 I tried topical spiro, didnt work.

Trying amnixiel now

And yes, I hate the fact they are receeding

----------


## clandestine

If this kid had my loss at my age he would probably kill himself.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Losing the temple points is a bitch.
> 
> Tbh when I photoshop my hair to how it should be, I'm easily an 8.
> 
> With hairloss I am a 5


 No way dude.  Didn't you say in a recent post that girls were calling you James Bond?  You are more like a 9 with hair loss, and a 10++ with no loss.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No way dude.  Didn't you say in a recent post that girls were calling you James Bond?  You are more like a 9 with hair loss, and a 10++ with no loss.


 It was mainly guys; but girls did open me. One was very intimidated once she caught my attention and approached me. Playing with her hair etc

I was wearing a tux.

facially i am not all that, but i am tall and broad. Quite classic looking.

----------


## greatjob!

> I tried topical spiro, didnt work.
> 
> Trying amnixiel now
> 
> And yes, I hate the fact they are receeding


 Why would you start with treatments that aren't known to work very well instead of using fin and/or minox?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Why would you start with treatments that aren't known to work very well instead of using fin and/or minox?


 thinking of trying minox

did you shed?

----------


## greatjob!

> thinking of trying minox
> 
> did you shed?


 I really didn't have enough hair to notice if I was shedding when I first started using it and I'm really not that tuned into that stuff, I just use it and forget about it. It's something you just have to deal with for the greater good and the end result. 

Have you ever tried fin? It's literally made for people like you.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I really didn't have enough hair to notice if I was shedding when I first started using it and I'm really not that tuned into that stuff, I just use it and forget about it. It's something you just have to deal with for the greater good and the end result. 
> 
> Have you ever tried fin? It's literally made for people like you.


 No. Don't want to mess with my hormones.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> No. Don't want to mess with my hormones.


 As a guy who realizes how important hair is, you should be on DHT inhibs man. Unless you do not have mpb

----------


## StuckInARut

Yeah, I don't get it. You should really try some form of DHT inhibitor especially if you want to keep your hair. Funny thing with a lot of guys in similar situation as you is they don't want to use anything with a proven chance of working. If you are bothered by hair loss as much as you claim that should be your motivation to do whatever you can to maintain.

Waiting 5 to 10 years for a solution which may or may not be any better than what we have already today is a gamble. Although I am hopeful some of the treatments being developed will be a success; I will defer judgement till later. No offense to him personally but you don't want to end up like FlightTL, depressed and unable to move forward with life due to extensive hair loss. You may not reach the extent he has but easier to maintain while the hair is still present as opposed to after it's gone. 

@FlightTL, I feel your pain brah, hair loss sucks the big one but you're going to have to stop with the binges and focus on improving what you can to help you move forward. I'll echo what has already been said and that is to improve your diet and hit the gym. Also I'd really consider shaving the sides down and just rocking the dome look.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> As a guy who realizes how important hair is, you should be on DHT inhibs man. Unless you do not have mpb


 Yeah might do it now.

Photo in official publication was released, hair ruined everything. Ended up having to photoshop it heavily. Went from a 4 to a 9 with hair framing my face. Currently too much forehead is being exposed.

I think the higher norwoods dont realise that it looks like you are balding if the hair is not cut right at lower norwoods.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Waiting 5 to 10 years for a solution which may or may not be any better than what we have already today is a gamble. Although I am hopeful some of the treatments being developed will be a success; I will defer judgement till later. No offense to him personally but you don't want to end up like FlightTL, depressed and unable to move forward with life due to extensive hair loss. You may not reach the extent he has but easier to maintain while the hair is still present as opposed to after it's gone.


 Im losing hair at a very slow pace, so i am pretty much maintaining right now. I think that I had my worse hairloss 2009/2010. So it is a calculated gamble in that sense.

The sides that may come with fin do not justify the pros. Also I am concerned what will happen to your hormone profile after long term usage of fin.

----------


## Dan26

Are you on anything yeahyeahyeah??

Id atleast consider minox bro...You could get lucky and have some nice regrowth. My friend was losing hair very very slow, basically like you, very nice hair i thought it was a nw1 he considered it nw2 but no one could ever tell hair was being lost...he tried expirmentals for years, no success, continued to lose slow, then started minox/dermarolling and is almost back to nw1.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Are you on anything yeahyeahyeah??
> 
> Id atleast consider minox bro...You could get lucky and have some nice regrowth. My friend was losing hair very very slow, basically like you, very nice hair i thought it was a nw1 he considered it nw2 but no one could ever tell hair was being lost...he tried expirmentals for years, no success, continued to lose slow, then started minox/dermarolling and is almost back to nw1.


 yeah might try it, not happy at all by the recession

----------


## Dan26

it COULD buy you a lot of time and put your mind at ease...its worth the shot IMO. Cheap, apply once daily at night to start, if your a good responder you should see results in a couple months.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> As a guy who realizes how important hair is, you should be on DHT inhibs man. Unless you do not have mpb


 Yeah

Hairloss can affect my career tbh, company may decide that they want someone prettier representing them publically. Pre photoshop god I looked awful!

Pisses me off how people downplay it. In this day and age looking good is important.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yeah
> 
> Hairloss can affect my career tbh, *company may decide that they want someone prettier representing them publically*. Pre photoshop god I looked awful!
> 
> Pisses me off how people downplay it. In this day and age looking good is important.


 Yeah good luck to them finding somebody better.  They have 007 himself as the face of the company.  If they don't want you then eff them!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yeah good luck to them finding somebody better.  They have 007 himself as the face of the company.  If they don't want you then eff them!


 My hair is playing a huge part in this tbh.

Just checked photos , looks like the fringe was way too short. Will have to complain next time I see my hairdresser. 

I think that girl was so infautated with the thickness of the hair, that she forgot to cut it properly  :Mad:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> My hair is playing a huge part in this tbh.
> 
> Just checked photos , looks like the fringe was way too short. Will have to complain next time I see my hairdresser. 
> 
> I think that girl was so infautated with the thickness of the hair, that she forgot to cut it properly


 I used to think you were trolling because I look at your hair and it looks pretty damn good to me.  I see now that you are just concerned like we all were when we first noticed our hair going to shit.  I know you are afraid of fin, and with all the crap that is said online I don't blame you.  All I am going to say is don't let your hair get too bad before you decide to act.  I only wish I knew about these treatments years ago.  Who knows what shape I would be in today.  Don't make the same mistake that many make around here and waste time waiting for a "cure" or messing with BS experimental treatments.  These are the same guys that usually decide to try fin when there hair loss is at the point of no return.

----------


## UK_

> I used to think you were trolling because I look at your hair and it looks pretty damn good to me.  I see now that you are just concerned like we all were when we first noticed our hair going to shit.  I know you are afraid of fin, and with all the crap that is said online I don't blame you.  All I am going to say is don't let your hair get too bad before you decide to act.  I only wish I knew about these treatments years ago.  Who knows what shape I would be in today.  Don't make the same mistake that many make around here and waste time waiting for a "cure" or messing with BS experimental treatments.  These are the same guys that usually decide to try fin when there hair loss is at the point of no return.


 What do you mean??  I tried finasteride and it seriously messed up my sex drive - am I making this up?  Why would I do that?  Am I competing with Merck or something?  

There is no doubt about the side effects associated with the use of Finasteride - the 5AR enzyme does not just convert T to DHT it also has a host of other jobs to do some of which vital neurosteroids in the brain and spinal cord depend upon.

Theres no treatment for hair loss in my case, I have to accept it, and so do millions of other men.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> What do you mean??  I tried finasteride and it seriously messed up my sex drive - am I making this up?  Why would I do that?  Am I competing with Merck or something?  
> 
> There is no doubt about the side effects associated with the use of Finasteride - the 5AR enzyme does not just convert T to DHT it also has a host of other jobs to do some of which vital neurosteroids in the brain and spinal cord depend upon.
> 
> Theres no treatment for hair loss in my case, I have to accept it, and so do millions of other men.


 I have no doubt that there are guys that will have sides when they take fin.  You may be one of those guys, I have no reason to doubt you personally.  I just don't believe sides are as common as the guys around the internet make it seem.  People make it seem like you take the drug for a week and your d!#k will fall off(not literally).  This just isn't true.  If it has happened that way, I would be willing to bet that there was some other issues going on with the user of the drug that were unknown.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Finasteride has been in use for over 20 years at higher doses! We are just hearing about how dangerous it is now?  With such a high percentage of users that apparently get sides why haven't we heard about how dangerous this drug is much sooner?  I just don't buy it.  Maybe my opinion would be changed if I was presented with an unbiased study but I have yet to find one.  And a study of 30 guys, or an interview with bitter guys from Propeciahelp isn't going to cut it!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Finasteride has been in use for over 20 years at higher doses! We are just hearing about how dangerous it is now?  With such a high percentage of users that apparently get sides why haven't we heard about how dangerous this drug is much sooner?  I just don't buy it.  Maybe my opinion would be changed if I was presented with an unbiased study but I have yet to find one.  And a study of 30 guys, or an interview with bitter guys from Propeciahelp isn't going to cut it!


 I just don't like the idea of messing with my hormones.

Imagine the long term affects of it?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I just don't like the idea of messing with my hormones.
> 
> Imagine the long term affects of it?


 Spencer Kobren, Spex, Jotronic just 3 of the most popular guys who have taken it long term with no issues.  I understand your concern though and it is totally your choice.  I hate the fact that I have to take pills to try to keep my hair.  Prior to fin I rarely took anything, even aspirin.  I get your concern though.  For me it just came down to going slick bald or taking a pill.  I chose the pill, hopefully I don't pay for it later.  I remember reading that your hair loss is slow.  Hopefully it stays that way until we get a treatment that you feel comfortable taking.

----------


## UK_

> Spencer Kobren, Spex, Jotronic just 3 of the most popular guys who have taken it long term with no issues.  I understand your concern though and it is totally your choice.  I hate the fact that I have to take pills to try to keep my hair.  Prior to fin I rarely took anything, even aspirin.  I get your concern though.  For me it just came down to going slick bald or taking a pill.  I chose the pill, hopefully I don't pay for it later.  I remember reading that your hair loss is slow.  *Hopefully it stays that way until we get a treatment that you feel comfortable taking.*


 Thats what i was saying to myself 10 years ago  :Big Grin: .

_Oh my hair loss is only NW2 and its slow... should be a treatment out in the next 5 years_  :Big Grin: .

FML.

Ive lost hope in everything apart from Histogen & Mwamba - and also if Replicel are being honest and accurate about their statements about releasing a product in NON-WESTERN jurisdictions c2015.

Thank you HairBane you restored my confidence (somewhat) in Replicel.

What we REALLY REALLY NEED is for Spencer to interview Dr William Ju from Follica - not Garza or Cots - but William Ju!!!!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Spencer Kobren, Spex, Jotronic just 3 of the most popular guys who have taken it long term with no issues.  I understand your concern though and it is totally your choice.  I hate the fact that I have to take pills to try to keep my hair.  Prior to fin I rarely took anything, even aspirin.  I get your concern though.  For me it just came down to going slick bald or taking a pill.  I chose the pill, hopefully I don't pay for it later.  I remember reading that your hair loss is slow.  Hopefully it stays that way until we get a treatment that you feel comfortable taking.


 Some guys like taking anabolic steroids - does it make it ok?

Exactly.

It's just so sad and shit that unlike non balding folk, guys with hairloss have to contemplate taking it.

It's not fair, FML.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Some guys like taking anabolic steroids - does it make it ok?
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> *It's just so sad and shit that unlike non balding folk, guys with hairloss have to contemplate taking it.*
> 
> It's not fair, FML.


 I agree.  If not for balding I wouldn't consider touching the stuff.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I agree.  If not for balding I wouldn't consider touching the stuff.


 Nobody in their right mind would mess around with their hormones if they had the choice.

If you are fit and healthy without taking fin, chances are your body is in optimal condition. Fin can potentially **** up your bodies natural equilibrium.

This is serious shit, and it pisses me off that there isn't a better product out there.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Nobody in their right mind would mess around with their hormones if they had the choice.
> 
> If you are fit and healthy without taking fin, chances are your body is in optimal condition. Fin can potentially **** up your bodies natural equilibrium.
> 
> This is serious shit, and it pisses me off that there isn't a better product out there.


 


Indeed people in their right mind wouldnt touch that stuff no matter how rare the effects are you have to be very desperate to want to use it...like i said here before even at my lowest about hairloss last thing what crossed my mind was to take a drug what ****ed up your hormones...to me thats just common sense but this is just me never cared about my hair when i had it.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Indeed people in their right mind wouldnt touch that stuff no matter how rare the effects are you have to be very desperate to want to use it...like i said here before even at my lowest about hairloss last thing what crossed my mind was to take a drug what ****ed up your hormones...to me thats just common sense but this is just me never cared about my hair when i had it.


 Everybody here cares about their hair or they wouldn't be here in the first place.  Many just don't want to risk sides to do something about it.  The sad thing is many of the guys too afraid now will be back a few years from now when their hair is shit finally ready to take the plunge.  Unfortunately for most of those guys it will be too late to make a difference.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Everybody here cares about their hair or they wouldn't be here in the first place.  Many just don't want to risk sides to do something about it.  The sad thing is many of the guys too afraid now will be back a few years from now when their hair is shit finally ready to take the plunge.  Unfortunately for most of those guys it will be too late to make a difference.


 


But i DONT care about my hair though only time i did care about my hairloss was years ago so no im not here cause i care about my hair...my hair is pretty much halfway gone now it never and i mean NEVER crossed my mind to take a pill to mess up my hormones it is ludicrous no matter how bad it got...it was just common sense not to do it for me but again that is just me...anyone else can do it obviously fine by me but it is just madness...all just to have some hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> But i DONT care about my hair though only time i did care about my hairloss was years ago so no im not here cause i care about my hair...my hair is pretty much halfway gone now it never and i mean NEVER crossed my mind to take a pill to mess up my hormones it is ludicrous no matter how bad it got...it was just common sense not to do it for me but again that is just me...anyone else can do it obviously fine by me but it is just madness...all just to have some hair.


 You do not care about your hair but you post on a baldness forum?




> Nobody in their right mind would mess around with their hormones if they had the choice.


 We unfortunately do not get that choice.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> You do not care about your hair but you post on a baldness forum?
> 
> 
> 
> We unfortunately do not get that choice.


 


Well i am bald,balding arnt i? if i remember correctly and this is a "bald truth talk" forum and what you said "baldness forum"...and i explained why im here before but not to be rude but im not gonna explain myself every time...all i will say is there is no reason to lie we all in the same boat here that we are either bald or balding.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Everybody here cares about their hair or they wouldn't be here in the first place.  Many just don't want to risk sides to do something about it.  The sad thing is many of the guys too afraid now will be back a few years from now when their hair is shit finally ready to take the plunge.  Unfortunately for most of those guys it will be too late to make a difference.


 I remember when I went to the belgravia centre in 2009, the woman was like I would be a NW5 in 3 years; I am a NW2 at worse atm.

Hair-loss is unpredictable. Saying that, I think age has A LOT to do with it, guys who start to receed/thin in their teens, tend to become full blown norwoods in their 20s like dannyboy7 and that guy from belgium.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> We unfortunately do not get that choice.


 I think something better will be out by 2016.

Histogen or advancements in HT techniques. (doubling)

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Went to the hairdressers today, he fixed the hairstyle.

----------


## StuckInARut

I'm just curious but what would you do if your MPB suddenly accelerated and became very aggressive? I'm talking 200+ hairs a day lost and NW5+ within a years time. Would you still just be content waiting it out until something new comes to market?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'm just curious but what would you do if your MPB suddenly accelerated and became very aggressive? I'm talking 200+ hairs a day lost and NW5+ within a years time. Would you still just be content waiting it out until something new comes to market?


 I will take fin.

My bro is older then me by a year, same pattern - I'm watching his hair closely.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I will take fin.
> 
> My bro is older then me by a year, same pattern - I'm watching his hair closely.


 But your hormones! Noooooooooo!!!

----------


## UK_

> I'm just curious but what would you do if your MPB suddenly accelerated and became very aggressive? I'm talking 200+ hairs a day lost and NW5+ within a years time. Would you still just be content waiting it out until something new comes to market?


 Nothing is coming to market - ive accepted that - and I dont know why Nigam is suddenly now talking about Indian legislations that may put an end to all his work.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> But your hormones! Noooooooooo!!!


 The point is my hairloss is thankfully extremely slow to the point that I think it will hold out for a good 5-10 years. 

My hair is just slightly receeded, there is no thinning and I'm hitting 28 in December.

In which time anything can happen, better treatments / may find a partner with hairloss becoming less of an issue.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Nothing is coming to market - ive accepted that - and I dont know why Nigam is suddenly now talking about Indian legislations that may put an end to all his work.


 Histogen is our best bet. They have already released one product which uses stem cells and went thru FDA trials. Why can't the same happen for their HSC complex?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Nothing is coming to market - ive accepted that - and I dont know why Nigam is suddenly now talking about Indian legislations that may put an end to all his work.


 Damn UK are you serious?  This freaking blows.  I thought I heard recently on the bald truth show that Nigam's work sounded promising.  This is just typical when it comes to hair loss cures.

----------

